# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Dosja antishqiptare e Greqisë, 1912-2007

## BARAT

Ketu keni vetem dicka, nga te tera ato akte te turpshme e cnjerezire, qe kane qene te detyruar te heqin ne kurriz shqiptaret fale "fatit" qe kane gjitone "te civilizuar" e djep qyteterimi. Shikon kulturen helene si rrezaton dhe shkelqen...rrezaton si dielli mbi gjakun e foshnjeve qe u keputen kokat, qe nga Cameria e deri ne Permet.
Lexoni dhe mos harroni...lexoni dhe degjoni nderkohe videon greke, sepse ata nuk qenkan ngopur akoma...lexoni dhe mendoni se si do u veje halli shqiptareve me sharlatane te tille antishqiptare si politikanet tane...lexoni dhe mos harroni se jeni gjak nga ai gjak qe eshte derdhur kot pa pike faji...lexoni dhe imagjinoni dhimbjen e shqiptareve...mos harroni kurre varret e tyre...mos harroni as veten tuaj, sepse dhe neve qe jemi gjalle, ashtu duan te na shohin rrjepur e djegur...lexoni dhe shperndajeni ku te mundeni kete material....
*.....MOS HARRONI KURRE SE JEMI SHQIPTARE....
MOS HARRONI GJAKUN E DERDHUR DHE TE DREJTAT QE NA KANE MOHUAR....* 

*Materialet e meposhtme jane historike jo propogandistike. Kane si qellim pasqyrimin e te vertetes, asgje me shume se aq. Pasi ta keni lexuar deri ne fund nuk mendoj se zhvillimet e viteve te fundit ne Shqiperi do u duken rastesore apo miqedashese nga kisha greke=shteti grek=qarqet shoviniste greke=lobi grek*

Ne fund, pasi ta keni lexuar, mund te shkruani edhe dy fjale nese e shikoni te arsyeshme

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>  <>
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>  <>
_
Nga kërkesat për territor në kohën e Kongresit të Berlinit e deri tek videoja e ushtarëve_ 

*Dosja e zezë e Greqisë, 1912-2007*

*Pergatiti:
Dorina Topollaj
Qamil Xhani*

*Shekulli i 14-të*. Ja ç'shkruan Faik Konica në vitin 1940 për "bëmat" e dhespotit grek me emrin Thanas: "Në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të katërmbëdhjetë, Janinën e qeveriste një princ bizantin (ose një despot, siç e kishte titullin zyrtar) i quajtur Thanas. Këtij Thanasi i hipi në kokë ideja e bukur për të vrarë gjithë shqiptarët. Siç thotë Dukasi, (një historian grek) një nga lojrat e tyre të parapëlqyera ishte t'u priste hundët ose pjesë të tjera shqiptarëve dhe t'i linte të vdisnin në agoni"
*Shekulli i 21-të*. Mars 2007. Një video linçohet në media, ku ushtarët grekë këndojnë duke marrshuar një këngë me këto fjalë: "I shikoni ata, janë shqiptarë. Me zorrët e tyre do të bëjmë lidhëse këpucësh". Për fat të keq, edhe pse 7 shekuj më pas, incidenti më i fundit në lidhje me Greqinë, duket si realizim virtual i masakrave të Thanasit. Edhe pas kaq kohe ndërgjegjjet e kombeve vazhdojnë të mbajnë peng marrëdhëniet mes dy popujve.
Një "peng" që e ka zanafillën që kur pronarët shqiptarë në kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, punësonin argatë grekë pasi burrat shqiptarë shkonin e luftonin në çdo cep të botës për Perandorinë Osmane. Vendosja e tyre në Epir, që në fakt sipas Konicës, s'do të thotë gjë tjetër veçse "Kontinent" e që nuk tregon kombësinë e banorëve që jetojnë në të, u bë flamuri i pretendimeve të fqinjëve për greqizmin e jugut të Shqipërisë. Një konflikt që ka sjellë shumë e shumë incidente mes dy vendeve. Gazeta "Tirana Observer", boton vetëm 100 prej tyre, që nga viti 1912 e deri tek videoja greke që u shfaq vetëm pak ditë më parë. Por kjo është vetëm njëra anë e medaljes së marrëdhënieve Shqipëri-Greqi. Dy popujt më të lashtë në Ballkan, i kanë ardhur në ndihmë njëri-tjetrit në momente shumë të vështira. Mes luftëtarëve që i sollën pavarësinë Greqisë, renditen edhe shumë emra shqiptarësh. Ndërkohë përkrahja greke u vulos edhe me "Traktatin e Mirëkuptimit, Fqinjësisë së Mirë, Bashkëpunimit e Sigurisë" në vitin 1996.

*Marshimi për të pushtuar Epirin, 5 tetor 1912*

Organizatat greke deklarojnë bashkimin e forcave ballkanike për të mbrojtur territoret nga faktori shqiptar që kërkonte pavarësinë. Veç ushtrisë u organizuan dhe banda të armatosura që qarkullonin fshatrave myslimanë të Çamërisë. Ishte koha kur përpjekjet e Shqipërisë për të shpallur pavarësinë po jepnin frytet e para. Ky mobilizim i shqiptarëve u pa si kërcënim për Greqinë e cila nisi hapur ofensivën për pushtimin e Vorio Epirit. Emërimi i një guvernatori me origjinë shqiptare në Janinë u interpretua nga grekët si zgjerim i një rreziku shqiptar për marrjen e Janinës dhe krahinave përreth.

*Konferenca e Ambasadorëve, Londër, 20 dhjetor 1912*

Kërkesat për pavarësi të shqiptarëve u kundërshtuan jo vetëm me armë, por dhe në rrugë diplomatike nga ana e Greqisë. Madje përfaqësuesit e shtetit grek në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër kërkuan që përveç Vorio Epirit, Greqia të aneksonte edhe Vlorën, në portin e së cilës ishte vendosur Flota Helene. Është e pamundur të lejohen shqiptarët barbarë të jetojnë të pavarur në djepin e qytetërimit grek, ky ishte qëndrimi i delegacionit grek në Londër.

*Masakra e udhëheqjes së Çamërisë, 7 mars 1913*

Ushtria greke pas largimit të trupave turke pushton Çamërinë. Gjenerali Deli Janaqis vendos të thërrasë në një takim krerët qyteteve dhe fshatrave të Çamërisë për të vendosur një marrëveshje. Për disa ditë me radhë, krerët çamë nuk pranojnë kushtet e komandantit grek. Atëherë ai vendos ti mbledhë për herë të fundit dhe urdhëron vrasjen e 62 kryetarëve çamë. Dhe sikur të mos mjaftonte, dy prej tyre, Fuat Pronjo dhe Suhbi Bej Dino, me urdhër të gjeneralit rripen të gjallë.

*Komisioni i Kontrollit, Shqipëri, shtator 1913*

Ndërkombëtarët vendosin të zgjidhin çështjen e Epirit, duke dërguar në terren një komision kontrolli, i cili do të verifikonte pretendimet e grekëve për Korçën, Gjirokastrën, Përmetin dhe Sarandën. Ushtria greke u përpoq që të pastronte rrugën ku do kalonte komisioni nga shqiptarët, madje dhe banesat në disa fshatra u lyen me bojën e flamurit grek. Grupe grekofilësh dërgonin peticione, ku thuhej se Jugu i Shqipërisë nuk duhet të jetë i shqiptarëve. Mes grekëve dhe komisionit u regjistruan dhe incidente.

*Batalioni i Shenjtë, Andartët, 1913*

Konferenca e Ambasadorëve nuk i dha të drejtë Greqisë për pretendimet në Epirin e Veriut dhe urdhëroi tërheqjen e shqiptarëve. Në këtë pikë nis plani i dytë i Greqisë për pushtimin e tij. Strukturat ushtarake organizojnë Batalionin e Shenjtë, i përbërë nga kriminelë lufte, dezertorë dhe të burgosur nga burgu i Kretës, të cilët më vonë do të njiheshin si Andartët. Ky batalion kreu masakrat në të gjithë Jugun e Shqipërisë, duke vrarë mijëra gra dhe fëmijë për të spastruar zonën nga shqiptarët.

*Protokolli i Firences, 17 dhjetor 1913*

Është dokumenti që caktoi kufijtë e sotëm mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Një pjesë e Jugut të Shqipërisë ngeli në territorin grek. Ndërkohë që Greqia nuk e njohu këtë protokoll, duke pretenduar se ngelej jashtë trungut helen Epiri i Veriut, me disa dhjetëra mijëra minoritarë. Paradoksalisht në Shqipëri ngelën rreth 38 mijë minoritarë, ndërsa në Janinë dhe krahinat e tjera ngelën me Greqinë rreth 500 mijë shqiptarë në qytetet e Filatit, Paramithķa, Margëllëi, Parga, Gumenica e Preveza.

*Grushti i Shtetit, dhjetor 1913*

Ndërsa Evropa pretendoi se e rregulloi përfundimisht çështjen greko-shqiptare, në Jug të Shqipërisë nisën revoltat. Batalioni i Shenjtë ishte vënë në veprim. Ushtarakët hoqën uniformat dhe nisën masakrat dhe djegiet duke argumentuar se nuk pranonin vendimin e Evropës për lënien jashtë Greqisë të Korçës, Gjirokastrës. Sipas kronikave të kohës, ishin rreth 40 mijë ushtarë që kryen masakra të pashembullta në qytetet e Gjirokastrës, Korçës e Përmetit.

*Masakrat në Përmet, 25 shkurt 1914*

Masakrat greke nuk u bënë vetëm në zonën që sipas tyre i përket Vorio Epirit, por edhe janë saj. Në Kuqar të Përmetit ushtria greke theri gjithë fëmijët ndërsa burrat i mbylli në kishën e Kosinës ku i vrau në mënyrë barbare. Po ashtu dhe në fshatin Peshtan ku një kronikë e kohës shkruan. Foshnjat ulërinin duke kërkuar prindërit. Ushtarët i mblodhën dhe i çuan në një shtëpi ku ish një pus e ku i merrnin me radhë e u prisnin kokat dhe i hidhnin brenda. Ndërkohë gratë i mblodhën në Delvinë dhe pasi i përdhunuan i vranë me bajoneta.

*Protokolli i Korfuzit, 17 maj 1914*

Më 24 prill 1914, Fuqitë e Mëdha njoftuan Greqinë se ishin të gatshme tu bënin lëshime Vorio-Epirotëve dhe se mund të pranonin rishikimin e kufirit greko-shqiptar në favor të saj. Qeveria e ndodhur nën një presion të gjithanshëm u detyra tua besonte Fuqive zgjidhjen e krizës. Protokolli parashikoi që Korça e Gjirokastra, edhe pse do ishin në shtetin shqiptar të kishin një administratë të vetën. Për shkak të ndihmës që i dha Italia, Greqia i la ishullin e Sazanit.

*Qeveria e Epirit të Veriut, nëntor 1914*

Qarqet greke u përpoqën që revoltën ta organizonin në një lëvizje për pavarësi të Epirit të Veriut. Për këtë qëllim ish-ministri i Jashtëm grek, Nikollaq Zografi, së bashku me një grup ish-ministrash të tjerë, shpalli krijimin e qeverisë së Vorio Epirit në Gjirokastër. Me ndihmën e Andartëve, Zografi izoloi Gjirokastrën, Përmetin dhe Korçën. Zyrtarisht qeveria greke nuk e njohu këtë qeveri të re, por nuk hezitoi ta ndihmonte me ushqime dhe me armë.

*Incidentet fetare, 1919*

Qeveritë e brishta të Shqipërisë kishin arritur të krijonin institucionet e para dhe të ruanin disi integritetin e vendit. Qeveria e Iliaz Vrionit kish arritur të zmbrapste disa sulme të grekëve. Ndërkohë shqetësim ishte propaganda antishqiptare e kishës greke. Rasti më tipik ka qenë ai i Peshkopit Jakov të Korçës. Sipas raporteve ai e kish kthyer kishin në një qendër propagande për Vorio Epirin. Me urdhër të qeverisë Jakovi u largua nga vendi gjë që solli dhe reagimin e Athinës.

*Konferenca e Paqes, Paris 1919*

Konferenca e Londrës dhe ndarja e territoreve shqiptare nuk e kënaqën oreksin grek. Në Konferencën e Paqes pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, kryeministri grek Eleftherios Venizelos kërkon aneksimin e pjesës më të madhe të Shqipërisë. Sipas tij, shqiptarët nuk kishin aftësi shtet-formuese dhe nuk mund të krijonin një qeveri. Shtetasit grekë në Shqipëri duhet të drejtohen nga qytetërimi i lartë që përfaqëson shteti helen dhe jo nga shqiptarët të cilët nuk kanë asnjë qytetërim.

*Incidenti për të drejtën e minoriteteve, mars 1921*

Greqia me anë të ndërkombëtarëve fitoi të drejtë që minoritetet e saj të kishin trajtimin e duhur nga shtete ku ata bënin pjesë. Kjo nënkuptonte të drejtën për të folur gjuhën dhe për të pasur shkolla greke. Por këto kushte Greqia nuk pranoi ti plotësonte për popullsinë çame që mbeti nën çatinë e Greqinë pas ndarjes së kufijve në territorin grek. Shteti shqiptar e ngriti disa herë këtë çështje në lidhjen e kombeve, por greket raportonin se çamët kishin të njëjta të drejta me grekët e tjerë.

*Përplasja e shifrave, 1921*

Ekziston një incident i përhershëm mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë për sa i përket çështjes së numrit të minoritarëve që ekzistojnë në Shqipëri. Greqia pretendon dhe vazhdon të këmbëngulë se në territorin shqiptar janë mbi 400 mijë grekë. Ndërkohë në Departamentin e Shtetit Amerikan kjo shifër është rreth 200 mijë. Ndërsa në bazë të regjistrimit të bërë nga shteti shqiptar, në mars të vitit 1921, ky numër ka qenë 33.313. Sidoqoftë ky numër, sipas statistikave, nuk ka arritur asnjëherë të kalojë shifrën 50 mijë. 

*Shkëmbimi i çamëve me turq, mars 1923*

Përcaktimi i kufijve të Shqipërisë, i ndërprerë me 1913 nga Lufta e I-rë Botërore dhe rinisur me 1919, la jashtë territorit rajone të banuara nga shqiptarë, Çamërinë dhe Kosturin. Traktati i Lozanës nënshkruar me 1923, parashikonte shkëmbimin e popullsive greke dhe turke, për të zgjidhur kështu një problem të dy vendeve. Tragjikisht Greqia konsideroi si myslimanë turq banorët e Çamërisë dhe mbi 6800 çam u shpërngulën me forcë. Një pjesë e tyre preferoi të vinte në Shqipëri.

*Vrasja e Gjeneral Tellinit, 23 gusht 1923*

Gjenerali italian Tellini së bashku me Riza Kolonjën dhe përfaqësues të palës greke u caktuan nga Konferenca e ambasadorëve për të vendosur kufijtë mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Ushtaraku italian u akuzua nga qeveria greke se po mbështeste pretendimet e Shqipërisë. Në ditë kur vendoseshin piramidat kufitare në Kakavijë, Tellini vritet së bashku me katër ushtarë në rrugën Janinë-Kakvijë. Qeveria greke e dënoi vrasjen, por fajtorët nuk u gjendën asnjë herë.

*Fan Noli për Çamërinë 22 gusht 1924*

Zhvillimet në Çamëri e detyruan qeverinë Shqiptare të ngrejë çështjen në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Kryeministri Fan Noli në një seancë për Shqipërinë denoncoi hapur masakrat e ushtarëve grekë në jug të vendit. Ai kërkoi që të mos kryhej ndërrimi i popullsisë dhe çamët të mos silleshin në Shqipëri pasi nuk kishte vend ku të sistemoheshin. E vetmja zgjidhje, thotë Noli, është që çamët të vendosen në tokat e minoritetit grek në Gjirokastër dhe këta të fundi të shkojnë në Greqi.

*Incidenti mbretëror, prill 1939*

Greqia ishte i vetmi vend që mund ti siguronte mbretit Zog një largim të shpejtë pas pushtimit fashist. Kryeministri Metaksa e pranoi familjen mbretërore të kalonte në Greqi. Por ndërsa mbreti, mbretëresha dhe princi niseshin me tren nga Follorina rreth 500 ushtarë hipin në tren dhe kërkuan çarmatimin e shoqëruesve të mbretit. Në kujtimet e saj, Mbretëresha Geraldinë shkruan se Greqia kish një plan për ta izoluar familjen mbretërore në një ishull të Greqisë si garanci për marrëveshjet që kish me Italinë. Sipas saj vetëm gjendja e rëndë shëndetësore e princit Leka bërë që grekët të mendoheshin për pasojat që mund tu sillte vdekja e një princi në tokën e tyre.

*Internimi i burrave çam, 4 gusht 1940*

Pas shpërnguljes dhe terrorit ndaj popullsisë çame, grekët për të evituar protesta ndoqën dhe rrugën e internimeve. Qeveria greke krijoi komisione që përzgjidhnin popullsinë ku veçonin meshkujt që ishin për luftë dhe i internuan në ishujt e humbur të detit Egje. Sipas dëshmive, trajtimi i tyre ishte i njëjtë me atë që nazistët u bënin hebrenjve. Dhe si për ironi pushtimi gjerman i Greqisë në 6 prill 1941 i liroi çamët e internuar, por kur u kthyen në fshatrat e tyre nuk kish mbetur askush.

*Shqipëria në Luftën Italo-Greke, 1940*

Pak e çuditshme, por lufta Italo-Greke ka nisur pas vrasjes së një shqiptari. Daut Hoxha ishte një nga kapedanët çamë më popullor që luftonte kundër Greqisë. Për kokën e tij Athina kish vënë 500 mijë dhrami. Hoxha u vra nga disa patriotë të paguar nga grekët, dhe Italia e cila kërkonte një shkak e cilësoi këtë si një dhunim të të drejtave çame. Për Italinë ishte një udhëheqës popullor, ndërsa për Greqinë kryetar i një bande plaçkitëse  

*Greqia shpall Ligjin e Luftës, 10 nëntor 1940*

Gjatë luftës italo-greke, Parlamenti helen miratoi ligjin 2636/1940 ose siç njihet ndryshe Ligji i Luftës me Shqipërinë, për shkak se vendi ynë u përdor nga Italia për nisjen sulmeve ndaj Greqisë. Më vonë këtij ligji ju shtuan dhe shumë amendamente që kishin të bënin me pronat e çamëve, të cilat kapnin vlerën e 350 milionë dollarëve. Ky ligj u bllokon pronën gjithë personave grekë me kombësi shqiptare, duke përjashtuar në këtë mënyrë komunitetin çam. Edhe sot ky ligj mban peng çështjen e çamëve.

*Vrasja e Xhaferr Ypit, 17 nëntor 1940*

Sulmet greke në territorin shqiptar shkaktuan jo pak viktima mes civilëve shqiptarë. Më 17 nëntor 1940, gjatë një bombardimi grek në zonën e Kolonjës, u vra afër fshatit të lindjes, ministri i Drejtësisë së Shqipërisë, Xhaferr Ypi. Patriotët shqiptarë reaguan, por ushtria greke nuk mbajti përgjegjësi duke e cilësuar si një incident anësor që ishte bërë për shkak të keqllogaritjeve të sulmit.

*Protesta e shqiptarëve për pushtimin, 28 nëntor 1940*

Pas tërheqjes së forcave italiane, ushtria greke fillon të përparojë në Jug të Shqipërisë, brenda një jave, Korça, Saranda dhe Himara ranë në duart e ushtrisë greke. Gjeneralët i cilësuan këto zona si greke dhe filluan ndëshkimin e popullatës vendase. Nacionalistët shqiptarë organizuan një demonstratë në qytetin e Korçës, ku kërkonin që qeveria greke të njihte integritetin e Shqipërisë. Demonstrata u përpoq që ndalohej nga forcat greke. Në çdo qytet forcat greke hoqën flamurin shqiptar dhe vendosën atë helen.

*Shifrat e terrorit çam, 1940*

Më shumë sesa incident mund të cilësohet si një luftë. Por nëse në një anë ishin ushtarët grekë, në krahun tjetër ishin civilë të pafajshëm. Ushtria greke vrau në Çamëri 4300 njerëz, rezultojnë të zhdukur 3500 njerëz, u dogjën 102 fshatra, u shkatërruan plotësisht 57 fshatra si dhe 7280 shtëpi. Shumica e njerëzve u ekzekutuan, por pati masakra kolektive ku fëmijët dhe gratë u therën me thika, u dogjën, madje dhe veprime makabre si djegie dhe rrjepje të gjallë të njerëzve. Askush deri më sot nuk ka mbajtur përgjegjësi për krimet. Sipas zyrtarëve greke, u ekzekutuan bashkëpunëtorët me italianët, që në këtë rast paskan qenë edhe gra dhe fëmijë.

*Masakra e Napolon Zervës, 25 qershor 1944*

Napolon Zerva ishte një nga gjeneralët grekë që bashkëpunoi me pushtuesin gjerman. Këta të fundit i lanë dorë të lirë për masakrat ndaj popullsisë çame. Në fakt masakrat e tij ndaj popullsisë shqiptare do ti kishin zili dhe gjermanët. Në 25 qershor 44, forcat e Zervës ekzekutuan në mënyrë barbare 2000 çamë brenda një nate në qytetin Paramithia. Viktimat ishin kryesisht gra dhe fëmijë, të cilët u therën me thika dhe u dogjën. Kjo ishte një nga masakrat më të egra të grekëve.

*Ankesa e grekëve në SHBA, dhjetor 1944*

Grekët nuk e njohën qeverinë e Enver Hoxhës me pretendimin se ai ishte një mysliman që do të persekutonte minoritetin ortodoks në jug të vendit. Madje, ata shprehën mendimin në qarqet ndërkombëtare që as nuk duhet të krijohej fare. Në dhjetor të 1944-s grekët iu drejtuan Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit, me notë proteste ku pretendohej se forcat qeveritare shqiptare keqtrajtonin minoritetin grek. Në këtë mënyrë pala greke po përgatiste territorin për një sulm dhe aneksim të Vorio Epirit.

*Incidentet në Konispol, 1944*

Në linjën e mosnjohjes së qeverisë që po krijohej, grekët vazhduan me një seri sulmesh në jug të vendit edhe pse Lufta e Dytë Botërore nuk kish përfunduar. Në këtë kohë do të regjistroheshin 58 incidente në kufirin shqiptaro-grek. Në 1 shtator, artileria greke e vendosur goditi Konispolin. Territori shqiptar u shkel në disa pika duke u shoqëruar me goditje të armatosura dhe reprezalje ndaj popullsisë civile.

*Ministri grek: Të rrëzohet Hoxha, Uashington, 9 korrik 1945*

Ministri i Jashtëm i Greqisë, Andreas Sofianopulos, do ta shtronte çështjen e Vorio Epirit edhe në takimin që pati me Sekretarin e Shtetit në SHBA, Grew, në vitin 1946. Veç kësaj përfaqësuesi i qeverisë greke edhe këtë herë gjatë bisedës për synimet territoriale të shtetit të tij, nuk harroi të paraqesë edhe kërkesën për mosnjohjen nga SHBA-ja të regjimit të Hoxhës, pasi sipas tij udhëheqësi komunist shqiptar nuk përfaqësonte shumicën e popullit.

*Greqia kërkon kufijtë, Paris 1946*

Përveç incidenteve, Greqia në përfundim të Luftës së Dytë Botërore u përpoq ta shtronte çështjen e Vorio Epirit dhe në qarqet diplomatike. Duke shpresuar në ndihmën e SHBA-së e anglezëve, diplomatët grekë u përpoqën ta ngrinin dhe shtronin për diskutim këtë çështje. Ndërkohë që ndërkombëtarët nuk kishin kohë të merreshin me ndarje te reja në Ballkan, duke u përqendruar më shumë në zgjerimin që po bënin shtetet komuniste në Evropë. Ndërkohë Greqia u kërkoi ndërkombëtarëve marrjen e masave për ndërhyrjet, që sipas saj, po bënte Shqipëria në punët e brendshme të Athinës.

*Greqia kundër pranimit të
Shqipërisë në OKB, 12 shkurt 1946*

Pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Shqipëria kërkoi nga Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara anëtarësimin si anëtare me të drejta të plota. Përveç mbështetjes që qeveria jonë kishte nga shtetet komuniste dhe linjës jo të qartë në diplomaci, edhe faktori grek luajti kartën kundër hyrjes së Shqipërisë. Në 12 shkurt ministri i Jashtëm grek dërgon një letër në OKB, ku argumentonte se çështja e Shqipërisë nuk duhet të diskutohet, pasi Greqia është ende në gjendje lufte me të dhe Shqipëria nuk ka plotësuar të drejtat e minoritetit.

*Sulmi në Radat, gusht 1946*

Në 1946-n nisin dhe planet ushtarake të Greqisë për pushtimin e Vorio Epirit. Një nga sulmet më të rënda gjatë këtij viti ishte ai i 200 ushtarëve, të cilët kaluan kufirin shqiptar dhe hynë në fshatin Radat. Sulmi u bë me mitraloza dhe murtaja, ku ngelën të vrarë shumë civilë. Kjo ishte seria e një sërë sulmesh që forcat greke kishin planifikuar në gjithë shtrirjen e territorit greko-shqiptar. Në ato kohë ushtria shqiptare nuk ishte organizuar në nivelet e duhura.

*Greqia, nuk njeh luftën shqiptare, 1946*

Marrëdhëniet mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore kanë qenë mjaft të tensionuara. Shteti grek i cilësonte shqiptarët si njerëzit që bashkëpunonin me Italinë në luftën italo-greke. Ndërkohë që shqiptarët u përpoqën të çliroheshin vetë nga Italia. Po ashtu nuk ishin dakord që Shqipëria të renditej në koalicionin fitues të Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe e kërkuan këtë publikisht.

*Propaganda e zyrtarëve grekë, 20 shkurt 1948*

Veç sulmeve sporadike qarqet greke u përpoqën që të përgatisnin edhe opinionin e lëkundur për çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Një zyrtar grek deklaronte në 1948-n, në radion e Athinës se, Tani duhet të mbarojmë punë me Shqipërinë. Greqia tani duhet të luftojë me të gjitha mjetet, gjer në frymën e fundit. Sinjali u dha tani në Epir, ku ushtarët tanë janë duke luftuar me parullat, Morava, Korça, Delvina, Saranda, Gjirokastra të Vorio-Epirit ende të paçliruara. Duhet të mbarojmë hesapet me Shqipërinë.

*Propaganda për pushtimin
e Shqipërisë, 1949*

Lufta civile në Greqi solli jo pak probleme dhe për Shqipërinë. Qeveria greke akuzonte shtetin shqiptar se po ndihmonte partizanët kundër ushtrisë demokratike greke. Gjatë kësaj kohe janë hedhur parulla, libra e broshura të ndryshme që bënin thirrje kundër qeverisë shqiptare. Robërit grekë pranojnë se komandantët bënin propagandë anti-shqiptare, duke përmendur Vorio Epirin dhe krijonin mes radhëve të ushtarëve psikozën e një sulmi të shpejtë kundër territorit shqiptar. Ushtria shqiptare shtoi forcat e saj në kufirin greko-shqiptar.

*Robërit grekë në Shqipëri, 1949*

Një skuadër e ushtrisë greke hyri në territorin shqiptar. Forcat shqiptare pas një shkëmbimi zjarri arritën të kapin rob disa ushtarë dhe oficerin grek Skuros Dhimitris, i cili kishte hyrë 300 metra në territorin tonë. Oficeri grek dha informacionin për planet e Greqisë. Ai tregoi se kishte marrë urdhra për të goditur me armë kundër rojeve shqiptare. Ai pranoi se ushtria greke duhet të jetë gati për të hyrë në tokat shqiptare për të shfarosur komunistët dhe më pas të merrej Vorio Epiri.

*7 orë luftë në Vidohovë-Devoll,
2 gusht 1949*

Artileria greke qëllon me armën në tokat shqiptare dhe predhat bien 300-500 metra në tokën tonë. Forcat greke nisin dhe një sulm ajror duke angazhuar 3 batalione. Në postën shqiptare ishte vetëm një skuadër e armatosur me automatikë dhe mitraloza. Forcat greke vranë ushtarët Tafil Ferhati, Memo Nexhipi, Ferid Bregasi, Shyqyri Avdia, Ibrahim Fetahu, Hasan Ramadani dhe u plagosën 6 të tjerë. Vetëm pasditen e 2 gushtit ushtria shqiptare arriti të zmbrapsë atë greke, e cila kish hyrë në territorin tonë. Nga ana e grekëve u vranë 100 ushtarë dhe u kapën rob 3.

*Kërcënimi i gjeneralit grek, Aleksandër Papagos, 3 gusht
1949*

Qëllimet greke për Vorio Epirin nuk ishin vetëm fantazi e qarqeve të veçanta, por edhe e zyrtarëve të lartë të cilët jepnin vazhdimisht deklarata anti-shqiptare. Ish-ministri i Mbrojtjes, Aleksandër Papagos, deklaroi në Athinë se pas shkatërrimit të Andarteve, Pastaj do ti biem Shqipërisë. Kjo ishte dhe deklarata më e rëndë e lëshuar nga një gjeneral lufte, së cilës qeveria shqiptare iu përgjigj me një notë proteste.

*Incidenti i Leskovikut, 4 gusht 1949*

Pas Vidohovës, ushtria greke i shtriu sulmet në pjesët e tjera të kufirit. Sulme sporadike u regjistruan në sektorin e Bozhigradit dhe në drejtim të Leskovikut, në afërsi të piramidave Nr. 11, 12, 13 dhe 14. Grekët të mbështetur nga artileria dhe aviacioni, me forca të shumta sulmuan kuotat 1425 dhe 309. Kundërsulmet e forcave kufitare shqiptare i zmbrapsën grekët. Në këtë kohë ushtria greke filloi përdorimin e predhave të kalibër të lartë, të cilat lëshoheshin nga pikë larg kufirit, si dhe përdori avionët gjuajtës.

*Bombardimi i Menkulasit, 5 gusht 1949*

Vetëm gjatë dy ditëve, në gushtin e 1949-s ushtria greke ka hedhur më shumë sesa 1500 predha artilerie. Në komunikatën e Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes shqiptare thuhej se një pjesë e mirë e këtij municioni ka rënë në fshatin Menkulas (Devoll). I ndodhur në këto kushte, shteti shqiptar mori vendimin për mobilizimin e ushtrisë në gjithë kufirin jugor. Masat e marra për këtë mbrojtje në një urdhër të lëshuar nga Enver Hoxha Mbi moslejimin e kalimit të forcave monarko-fashiste në tokën Shqiptare.

*Beteja e Vidohovës, 7 gusht 1949*

Vidohova u shndërrua në një arenë të përplasjes shqiptaro-greke. Në piramidën I-55 trupat ushtarake greke kishin mundur të mblidheshin në territorin shqiptar dhe zhvilluan një betejë të ashpër me ato shqiptare, të përbëra nga një togë dhe një nënrepart i ushtrisë popullore. Ishte një betejë frontale ku forcat greke kishin zënë pikat kyçe. Brenda një dite forcat shqiptare arritën të merrnin pikat e zëna në kufirin shqiptar, po nuk mundën ti mbanin dot deri në mbrëmje. Vetëm një ditë më vonë forcat shqiptare arritën të largonin togën greke.

*Rrëzimi i avionit grek, gusht 1949*

Përveç forcave tokësore, ushtria greke përdori dhe aviacionin. Një aeroplan ngrihej nga Korfuzi, duke depërtuar në zonën shqiptare për të bërë zbulim. Me gjithë mungesën e armëve kundërajrore, ushtria shqiptare arriti që me anë të një trekëndëshi me armë të lehta të vendosura në Çukë, Manastir, Ksamil ta detyronte të largohej atë. Në njoftimin Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes së asaj kohe raportohet se aeroplani u rrëzua në fushën e Finiqit dhe piloti u kap rob.

*Sulmi grek i 12 gushtit 1949*

Përreth gjashtë orë në mëngjesin e 12 gushtit forcat greke dhe ato shqiptare kanë zhvilluar një luftë të vërtetë në zonën e Gurit-Bilisht. Një brigadë e mbështetur nga artileria dhe katër aeroplanë të tipit Spitfire sulmojnë tokën shqiptare në drejtim të Bilishtit, ku arrijnë të zmbrapsin rojën kufitare. Luftimet u zhvilluan në afërsi të postës kufitare, ku repartet e ushtrisë shqiptare i thyen forcat greke me gjithë armët moderne që kishin. Ushtria greke kishte në përdorim 36 gryka zjarri të artilerisë, madje u përdorën dhe predha me napalm që digjnin çdo gjë përreth.

*Vrasja e komisarit Nasi Remaçka, 13 gusht 1949*

Mëngjesin e 13 gushtit forcat greke prej dy brigadash, të mbështetura nga artileria, kaluan kufirin shqiptar në piramidën I-33, sektori i Bilishtit. Qëllimi ishte që të përqendroheshin në Malin e Palikut nga ku mund të sulmonin Bilishtin. Në këtë betejë u vra komisari i batalionit të kufirit Bilisht, Nasi Remaçka, së bashku me korrierin e tij, Dane Zeneli. Ndërkohë robërit grekë deklaronin se në betejën e një dite më parë kishin tërhequr 50 ushtarë grek të vrarë, ndërkohë që atë ditë u vranë 26 ushtarë grekë.

*Vrasjet e civilëve, 14 gusht 1949*

Mëngjesin e 14 gushtit forcat greke nisin një tjetër ofensivë. Brigada e 41-të, e mbështetur me një regjiment artilerie dhe një skuadrilje aeroplanësh Spitfirë, vazhduan sulmet e tyre kundër Shqipërisë. Në këtë ditë grekët hodhën më shumë se 2.000 predha artilerie në tokën shqiptare në katundet Trestenik, Kapshticë e Cangonj-Devoll si dhe në qytetin e Bilishtit. Nga goditjet e artilerisë mbetën 5 civilë të vrarë dhe u shkaktuan dëme materiale në disa shtëpi të katundeve të mësipërme.

*Bilanci i një lufte të pashpallur, gusht 1949*

Në bazë të komunikatave të Ministrisë Mbrojtjes në vitet 1950, nga rreth 49 provokacionet e ushtrisë greke në kufirin jugor të Shqipërisë mbetën vrarë 29 ushtarë dhe oficerë të ushtrisë tonë. Por duke llogaritur dhe dëmet që u shkaktuan në civilë të paarmatosur, kjo shifër duhet të ketë qenë më e lartë. Ndërkohë që në komunikatë thuhet se në bazë të dëshmive të mbledhura nga robërit e luftës, forcat tona i kanë shkaktuar ushtrisë greke mbi 300 të vrarë dhe 500 të plagosur, ndërsa 270 të tjerë u kapën robër.

*Tanket greke në kufirin shqiptar, 1949*

Arsyetimi grek ishte se në tokat shqiptare fshiheshin partizanët që sulmonin qeverinë greke. Në incidentet në kufi u vunë në përdorim të gjitha armët. Në sulmin e 25 gushtit forcat greke sulmuan me avion artileri dhe 3 tanke. Sipas komunikatës operative të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes, ky ka qenë një nga sulmet më të mirë organizuar nga ushtria greke, por që u arrit të ndalej nga pala jonë dhe ushtria greke u zmbraps në tokën e saj.

*Shërbimet sekrete greke, gjyqi i Bozhigradit, 1950*

Përveç incidenteve, shërbimet greke filluan dhe infiltrimin e agjentëve sekretë në territoret shqiptare. Në fshatin Bozhigrad, sot Miras, Korçë u zhvillua gjyqi kundër disa të të ashtuquajturve agjentë, megjithëse ky gjyq u shndërrua në një shou popullor, ku askush nuk mund të vërtetonte implikimin e banorëve. U cilësuan si agjentë grekë Qazim Sina, Qani Seskollari dhe Myslim Biskallari, sepse kishin hyrë në tokën tonë dhe zhvilluan aktivitet spiunazhi. Madje ata u akuzuan dhe për një plan për të vrarë kolonelin Petrit Dume.

*Krijimi i organizatës antishqiptare MAVI*

Në linjën e spiunazhit, gjenerali grek, Vasil Mellaj, rekruton një sërë minoritarësh shqiptarë dhe krijon organizatën anti-shqiptare MAVI (Fronti për Çlirimin e Vorio Epirit). Sipas ish-oficerit të Sigurimit Bekim Budo, minoritarët Spiridhon Vllahoni, Pandelejmon Kotokoni, Vasil Shahini dhe Jani Diamanti ishin themeluesit e organizatës. Qëllimi ishte riaktivizimi i shërbimeve greke për çështjen e Vorio Epirit në kushtet e një Shqipërie ku sundonte regjimi komunist.

*Rrëmbimi i postës në Pogon, 18 shkurt 1950*

Provokacionet dhe sulmet sporadike vazhduan edhe gjatë vitit 1950. Në 18 shkurt një grup ushtarësh grekë në zonën e postës së Sopikut u futën 600 metra në tokën shqiptare dhe i bënë pritë njësitit të shërbimit të postës që shkonte në pikën e vrojtimit. Në këtë incident mbeti i vrarë ushtari Bendo Buzo, ndërsa një ushtar tjetër u zu rob nga grekët. Pas ardhjes së përforcimeve nga repartet shqiptare njësiti grek u largua.

*Incidenti në malin e Gramozit, 24 maj 1950*

Provokacioni i 24 majit ishte një nga më agresivët e atyre viteve. Një batalion grek i përforcuar me artileri kërkoi të merrte majën e Çukapecit nga ku mund të kontrollonte territorin e Ersekës. Reparti shqiptar dispononte vetëm 50 forca me armatim të lehtë. Ushtarët grekë u futën deri në 150 metra në territorin tonë. Pas një luftimi disa orësh forcat greke u tërhoqën duke lënë 6 të vrarë dhe 7 të plagosur, ndërkohë që pati humbje dhe në bazën materiale.

*Memorandumi i Ministrisë
së Jashtme greke, 7 gusht 1952*

Në arkivat e Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit gjendet një dokument i qeverisë greke, ku parashtrohet ndarja e Shqipërisë. Dokumenti është hartuar në vitin 1952 nga Ministria e Jashtme greke. Plani ishte që, Greqia të merrte ok për të rrëzuar regjimin komunist dhe më tej synohej ndarja e Shqipërisë. Pjesa e jugut deri në Shkumbin, sipas Megali Idesë (e hedhur nga ministri grek Venizellos që në vitin 1919), i takonte Greqisë, ndërsa veriu Jugosllavisë. Varianti tjetër ishte një protektorat ndërkombëtar mbi Shqipërinë.

*Përplasja Tiranë-Athinë për Ligjin e Luftës, 1955*

Shteti shqiptar me anë të kanaleve të ndryshme diplomatike kërkon nga qeveria greke shfuqizimin e Ligjit të Luftës. Kërkesa u bë dhe publikisht në gazetën Zëri i Popullit të atij vitit. Ndërkohë nga qeveria e Athinës përgjigjja ishte se për këtë gjë duhet të vendoste Shtabi i Përgjithshëm i Ushtrisë Greke. Një përgjigje që fare mirë mund të merrej si një provokim i hapur. Në këtë kohë masat në kufirin greko-shqiptar u shtuan më shumë sesa zakonisht.

*Agjenti Papastrati, 1971*

Në vitet 1971, në duart e Shërbimeve Sekrete Shqiptare do të binte një agjent grek që kishte luajtur rolin kryesor në çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Sipas dëshmive të njerëzve të Shërbimit Shqiptar, agjenti me emrin Papastrati, i cili ishte një shqiptar me orgjinë greke, ka zbuluar një pjesë të planeve sesi vepronte organizata greke antishqiptare për Çlirimin e Vorio Epirit.

*Fondi i Ministrisë së Jashtme
greke për shqiptarët, Athinë 1980*

Thirrjet anti-shqiptare nuk kanë qenë sporadike. Shpeshherë mediat greke e kanë demonizuar faktorin shqiptar për çështjen e Epirit. Sekreti i zbulohet vite më parë nga kryeministri grek Kostandin Miçotaqis. Sipas tij, në Ministrinë Jashtme të Greqisë ekziston një fond special që u shpërndahet mediave për të ndryshuar raportimin e lajmeve mbi realitetin shqiptar. Ky fond veç parave shpërndante dhe lajme për mediat në lidhje me synimet e Shqipërisë së Madhe.

*Parlamenti grek lë në
fuqi Ligjin e Luftës, 1987*

Qeveria e Papandreut kërkon që të nxjerrë jashtë përdorimit Ligjin e Luftës mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Por kjo nismë që mund të kish shkrirë akujt mes dy vendeve nuk u pranua nga Parlamenti helen. Presidenti i asaj kohe deklaron se edhe nëse ky ligj abrogohet nga Parlamenti, Presidenti nuk ka asnjë ndikim mbi të pasi ai është dekretuar nga mbreti dhe Presidenti i Republikës është një autoritet shumë i ndryshëm nga ai i mbretit.

*Ramiz Alia, 1991*

Një intervistë e Presidentit të asaj kohe, Ramiz Alia, u bë shkak i një serie deklaratash dhe notash protestash mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Një grup gazetarësh grekë pyetën Presidentin shqiptar në lidhje me çështjen e pakicave kombëtare, kryesisht për ato greke në jug të vendit. Alia u kujtoi gazetarëve se ka dhe pakica shqiptare në Janinë dhe Çamëri, të drejta e të cilave nuk janë zbatuar dhe nga një shtet demokratik si Greqia. Ministria e Jashtme greke e cilësoi këtë si një provokacion.

*Incidenti me priftin grek,
Tiranë, 28 qershor 1993*

Në vitet pas diktaturës ky mbahet mend dhe si fillimi i incidenteve të rënda me Greqinë. Prifti grek Kristostomu Maidonis u shpall persona non grata dhe u dëbua nga Shqipëria. Sipas autoriteteve shqiptare, shkak ishte propaganda antikombëtare që bëri ky prift në Gjirokastër, duke shpërndarë në kishat ortodokse shqiptare harta të Vorio-Epirit, ku Jugu i Republikës së Shqipërisë paraqitej si Greqi. Athina reagoi ashpër duke akuzuar direkt Presidentin Berisha për këtë incident.

*Plani i Miçotaqisit,
Athinë, 14 korrik 1993*

Kryeministri grek, Kostandin Miçotaqis, paraqet një plan për jugun e Shqipërisë të përbërë nga 6 pika. Plani ishte hartuar nga këshilltari i tij, Nikolas Gejxh. Në dokument kërkohej që Shqipëria të përmbushte të drejtat e grekëve etnikë me banim në Shqipëri, të pranonte rikthimin pa kushte të priftit, të hapte shkolla greke në Shqipëri edhe jo vetëm në zonën minoritare, të regjistronte popullsinë si Epiri, të merrte të njëjtin status që do të merrte Kosova.

*Projektkushtetuta, Tiranë 1994*

Një nen i Projektkushtetutës së propozuar në vitin 1994 u bë shkak që marrëdhëniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës të ftoheshin më tepër. Projektkushtetuta përjashtonte mundësinë e zgjedhjes në krye të kishës shqiptare të një peshkopi, i cili nuk kishte nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Kjo gjë nuk u pëlqye nga kisha greke që kishte emëruar në Shqipëri kryepeshkopin Anastas Janullatos, i cili nuk kishte nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Kjo bëri që Tirana të merrte shumë kritika nga fqinjët.

*Masakra e Peshkëpisë, Gjirokastër, 10 prill 1994*

Më 10 prill, në orën 02:40 një komando greke prej 8 personash me uniforma të ushtrisë greke hynë në territorin shqiptar, në afërsi të fshatit Peshkëpi pranë një reparti ushtarak. Komandoja vret në befasi ushtarin Arsen Gjini, kapitenin Fatmir Shehu dhe plagos tre shqiptarë. Këto i keni për Vorio Epirin, kanë thirrur ndërsa gjuanin. Gazeta Elefterotipia publikon lajmin se vrasja është marrë përsipër nga grupi terrorist MAVI (Fronti për Çlirimin e Epirit. Po ashtu gazeta shkruan se ky grup financohet nga Nikolas Gejxh.

*Greqia bllokon 35 milionë eku, qershor 1994*

Maskara e 10 prillit solli dhe reagimin e shtetit shqiptar. Me anë të një note proteste, qeveria kërkoi gjetjen e autorëve. Ndërkohë u bënë akuza dhe ndaj zyrtarëve të shtetit grek. Por përgjigjja e Athinës këtë herë ishte më pak diplomatike. Ajo ndërpreu dhënien e fondit prej 35 milionë eku që Bashkimi Evropian i kish akorduar për Shqipërinë. Ky ishte një rast tjetër ku incidentet pasoheshin nga kriza dhe incidente të tjerë.

*Berisha dhe incidenti i Bostonit, 17 shtator 1994*

Vizita e parë e Presidentit Berisha në SHBA u pasua me një incident për çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Rektori i Universitetit të Bostonit i ofroi Berishës një medalje në shenjë mirënjohjeje, por me kusht që të mbante një fjalim, ku të premtonte hapjen e shkollave për minoritetin grek. Berisha nuk pranoi dhe rektori i universitetit nuk i jep dhuratën në shenje proteste për diskriminimin që i bëhej minoritetit grek në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Greqia e shfrytëzoi këtë gjë në raportet e saj për Shqipërinë.

*Berisha-Gejxh, Boston, 19 shtator 1994*

Edhe këtë herë incidenti mes Presidentit Berisha dhe një prej ideatorëve të lëvizjes së Vorio Epirit u zhvillua në SHBA. Berisha dhe Gejxh ndodheshin në një pritje zyrtare, ku pas fjalës së Berishës, Gejxh hodhi poshtë të gjitha arritjet demokratike që përmendi Presidenti. Gejxh nuk harroi të përmendë dhe respektimin e të drejtave të minoritetit. Por Presidenti ngrihet sërish dhe flet për numrin e studentëve minoritarë dhe shkollat që janë hapur nga qeveria.

*Arrestimi i të pestëve, shtator 1994*

Arrestimi i pesë krerëve të njohur të organizatës minoritare Omonia acaroi më tepër marrëdhëniet greko-shqiptare. Akuza që u ngrit ndaj tyre ishte për spiunazh në favor të Greqisë. Për këtë çështje ndërhyri dhe Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit, ku kritikoi ashpër qëndrimin e Shqipërisë ndaj çështjes minoritare. Gjyqi që u bë ndaj tyre bëri që marrëdhëniet mes Greqisë, Kishës Ortodokse dhe Shqipërisë të njihnin dhe periudhat më të acarta. Pas shumë presionesh të ndërkombëtarëve, Gjykata Kushtetuese i liroi ata në vitin 1995.

*Anulimi i Trojkës Evropiane, Athinë, dhjetor 1994*

Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit nuk kish arritur ta bindte qeverinë shqiptare për lirimin e pesë të akuzuarave për spiunazh. Atëherë Këshilli i Evropës vendosi të caktojë një grup pune për të shmangur përkeqësimin e situatës mes Greqisë dhe Shqipërisë. Pas takimit me palën greke në Athinë, shteti helen nuk lejoi që Evropa të hynte në bisedime me palën shqiptare për këtë çështje.

*Operacionet fshesa, 1995*

Pas viteve 1990, në Greqi emigruan rreth 400 mijë emigrantë ku pjesa më e madhe është pa leje qëndrimi. Marrëdhëniet mes Tiranës dhe Athinës zyrtare kanë bërë që mëritë diplomatike zbrazen te këta mijëra qytetarë shqiptare. Operacionet fshesa janë arrestime në masë të policisë greke disa herë në dhjetëra mijëra dhe kthimi i tyre në Shqipëri. Në vitet 94-95 pati rreth 4 operacione të tilla ku shqiptarët trajtoheshin në kushte çnjerëzore.

*Vrasja e tre ushtarëve grekë, 1995*

Një post kufitare grek ndalon në maj të vitit 95 një grup shqiptarësh që kalonin kufirin, mes tyre dhe një çift nga qyteti i Shkodrës. Ushtarët grekë përdhunojnë në grup para syve të shqiptarit, gruan e tij dhe tallen me të. Tre ditë më pas, i riu shkodran shkon te posta i armatosur dhe vret tre prej ushtarëve. Mediat greke e pasqyruan aktin e shkodranit si terrorist, ndërkohë që dy ditë më pas policia arrestoi rreth 8 mijë shqiptarë dhe i nisi drejt kufirit të Kakavijës.

*Deklarata Panhelenike, SHBA, qershor 1995*

Kongresi i 29-të i Organizatës Panhelenike të Shteteve të Bashkuara, Kanadasë dhe Australisë i kushtoi një rëndësi të veçantë çështjes së Vorio Epirit. Në deklaratën e këtij kongresi organizata shprehej se, qeveria shqiptare duhet të ndalonte diferencimin që kish filluar në dëm të shtetasve grekë autoktonë. Gjithashtu deklarata i kërkonte SHBA-së të ndërhynin për të zgjidhur situatën me Shqipërinë.

*Gejxh, non grata në Shqipëri, 1995*

Publicisti greko-amerikan Nicolas Gejxh, i njohur si një mbështetës i çështjes së Vorio Epirit, kërkon të hyjë në Shqipëri së bashku me një deputet amerikan, Tom Lantosh. Pas kërkesës që i bënë Ministrisë Jashtme, kjo e fundit kthen përgjigje se Gejxh është person non grata në vendin tonë. Ai ishte një nga të dyshuarit për organizimin e masakrës së Peshkëpisë. Ministria i bëri të ditur se në rast se do të hynte në kufi, ai do të arrestohej.

*Deklarata e zyrtarit grek, gazeta
To Paron, Athinë, 27 shtator 1995*

Një nga gazetat më të mëdha greke, në një artikull të saj citon një zyrtar të lartë grek për çështjen e Kishës Ortodokse në Shqipëri. Sipas zyrtarit, Kryepeshkopi Janullatoas duhet të qëndrojë në Shqipëri, pasi homogjenet e Shqipërisë kanë më shumë nevojë për të, si i vetmi mbrojtës i tyre dhe i pazëvendësueshëm për kishën shqiptare. Nëse ai qëndron me gjithë sulmet që shteti shqiptar u bën minoritarëve ata do të jenë të sigurt.

*Ngritja e flamurit në Himarë, 23 shkurt 1997*

Kur ende shteti nuk kish rënë gjatë 1997, në Himarë edhe pse një zonë jo shumë e dëmtuar nga fenomeni i fajdeve persona të panjohur ngritën në qendër të qytetit flamurin grek. Sipas raporteve të policisë së asaj kohe, flamuri ishte ngritur nga persona të paidentifikuar. Ndërkohë që shteti grek e shoqatat e minoritarëve deklaruan se nuk kishin asnjë lidhej më këtë akt, por ai është ngritur nga banorët e zonës.

*Zgjedhjet parlamentare 1996*

Faktori ndërkombëtar nuk i cilësoi si të rregullta zgjedhjet e vitit 1996. Presidenti Berisha akuzoi publikisht për këtë çështje në forumin ndërkombëtar ekonomik të Crans Montanës, faktorin grek. Ai përmendi emrin e Gejxh dhe të tjerë, duke i akuzuar si destabilizues të rajonit. Ministria greke protestoi duke i kujtuar sërish Berishës çështjen e 5 të burgosurve minoritarë.

*Trakte antishqiptare në Jug, 1997*

Në ditët kur shteti nuk ekzistonte më në Jug, për ditë e ditë me radhë avionë civilë të ardhur nga Greqia hidhnin trakte mbi qytetet e Jugut me përmbajtje antishqiptare. Vorio Epiri është grek. Grekët e Shqipërisë të bashkohen me Greqinë. Shteti grek i asaj kohe u shpreh se nuk kishte asnjë lidhje me organizata të tilla dhe shërbimet inteligjente nuk kanë pasur asnjë mision të tillë.

*Zv.ministri grek në Shqipëri, 17 mars 1997*

Në protokollin e çdo shteti, një anëtar kabineti duhet të lajmërojë ardhjen e tij në një shtet tjetër zyrtarisht. Por kjo nuk ndodhi me zëvendësministrin e Jashtëm grek, Janis Kranidiotis. Duke thyer rregullat diplomatike, zyrtari grek kaloi kufirin dhe hyri në Shqipëri, ku u takua me Komitetet e Shpëtimit në Gjirokastër. Qeveria greke nuk dha asnjë shpjegim për këtë ngjarje, ndërkohë vetë zëvendësministri humbi jetën në një incident ajror pak muaj më pas.

*Thirrjet anti-shqiptare, gazeta "Stohos", 05 mars 1997*

Sipas gazetës greke, "Stohos", oficerë vorioepirotë drejtojnë kryengritësit e Kiço Mustaqit, ish-ministër i Mbrojtjes. Shpallet autonomia, në Himarë e Tepelenë ngrihet flamuri grek. Shtabi i andartëve të Epirit bën thirrje: Tani autonomi, mos na tradhtoni prapë. Treqind të rinj nisen nga Athina për në Sarandë, gati ushtria jonë të ndërhyjë. Oficerët tanë vorioepirotë, dikur nën armë në ushtrinë shqiptare tani po e marrin situatën në dorë.

*Flamuri i Vorio Epirit, televizioni "Mega", 5 mars 1997*

Gazetarët grekë jepnin pamje në televizionet më të ndjekura, ku grupe të armatosura në Jug, sipas tyre, ngritën për herë të parë flamurin e Vorio Epirit. Kriza aktuale në Shqipëri është përqendruar në Jug, ku popullsia është greqishtfolëse. Ata kërkojnë ndarjen e pjesës se Jugut nga pjesa tjetër e vendit, duke filluar nga Tepelena dhe duke shpallur kështu edhe autonominë e Jugut të Shqipërisë.

*Organizata greke, Të mbrojmë trojet tona, mars 1997*

Në mars të 1997-s, një nga organizatat greke për çlirimin e Vorio Epirit bënë thirrje publike për marshimin drejt Shqipërisë. Situata e vështirë në të cilën ndodhet Epiri i Veriut, iu bën thirrje të gjithë epirotëve të Veriut të kthehen në "vatrat" e tyre për të mbrojtur pronat e vendin e tyre. Në këtë moment të vështirë vetë epirotët duhet të marrin përgjegjësinë e fatin në duart e tyre.

*Faktori grek, Corriere della Sera
Romë, 12 mars 1997*

Për opinionin italian, ajo që po ndodhte në Shqipëri në 1997-n kishte lidhje me çështjen e Vorio Epirit. Gazeta Corriere Della Sera shkruan se, trazirat në Shqipëri janë koordinuar nga avokati i njohur grek, Aleksandros Lykourezos. Sipas gazetës, përfshirja e këtij personi në Shqipëri mund të shkaktonte rreziqe të paparashikuara për vendin. Kjo pasi gazeta ishte e informuar se avokati ishte një nga udhëheqësit e Lëvizjes për Çlirimin e Vorio Epirit.

*Incidenti në Vidohovë, 11 gusht 1997*

Edhe pas 48 vitesh në kufirin e Vidohovës janë regjistruar incidente të tjera mes ushtrisë shqiptare dhe asaj greke. Më 11 gusht, dy ushtarë grekë kalojnë kufirin hyjnë në thellësi të tokës shqiptare, ku në këtë zonë vranë shtetasin civil Agim Xhihani. Pala shqiptare protestoi duke i çuar një notë proteste ministrisë greke. U ngrit një grup i përbashkët për të nxjerrë shkaqet e incidentit, por deri më sot askush nuk ka nxjerrë shkaqet që çuan ushtarët grekë në vrasjen e një civili të pafajshëm, për më tepër në tokën shqiptare.

*Tentativë rrëmbimi në kufirin grek, 25 gusht 1997*

Pas ngjarjeve të marsit 1997, në kufi forcat greke shtojnë patrullat e shërbimit për të ndaluar kalimin armëve dhe trafiqeve të drogës që vinin nga Shqipëria. Por pati dhe raste kur ushtarët grekë vranë dhe sulmuan të pafajshëm. Kështu, më 25 gusht 97, tre ushtarë grekë hynë në territorin shqiptar dhe tentuan të rrëmbenin një vajzë në pikën kufitare të Gurit në Tresenik. Vetëm ndërhyrja e banorëve arriti të eliminojë rrëmbimin, ndërkohë që në një përplasje me banorët e armatosur ngeli i plagosur shtetasi shqiptar Rezart Medolli.

*Pengmarrja e autobusit, 28 maj 1999*

Rrëmbimi i një autobusi nga një shqiptar u kthye në një incident diplomatik mes dy vendeve. Flamur Plisi, 25 vjeç, zgjodhi rrëmbimin e 8 personave në autobusin e linjës Tiranë-Athinë për të protestuar ndaj indiferencës së shtetit Shqiptar dhe trajtimit të shtetit grek për emigrantët. Plisi kërkonte dënimin e një polici grek i cili nuk i kishte dhënë para për punën që i kish bërë. Plisi u vra nga policia shqiptare në dalje të Elbasanit dhe aksidentalisht policia vrau dhe një peng grek në autobus.

*Pengmarrja e Aleksandër Nanas, 15 korrik 1999*

Aleksandër Nana ishte shqiptari i dytë që kreu pengmarrje në shenjë proteste ndaj shtetit grek vetëm 5 javë pas tentativës së Flamur Plisit. Nana rrëmbeu një autobus në Selanik me 40 persona dhe kërkoi një shumë të majme parash. Ai pretendonte se policia greke i kishte grisur dokumentet pa të drejtë dhe ai nuk mund të merrte më paratë në një bankë të Athinës. Por ndryshe nga Pisli, ai u qëllua nga një snajper grek pak pasi i kishin dorëzuar paratë.

*Hakmarrje greke me pengmarrje, 16 korrik 1999*

Në shenjë proteste ndaj pengmarrjeve të përsëritura të shqiptarëve vendos të reagojë dhe nacionalizmi grek. Greku Andres Kalyvas, nga Patra, hyn i armatosur në një autobus me shqiptarë dhe merr peng 38 pasagjerët. Pas disa orë bisedimesh, ai vendos të lëshojë pjesën më të madhe të pengjeve dhe mban aty vetëm shoferin e fatorinon, si dhe një emigrant. Disa orë më vonë ai dorëzohet dhe pohon në rajonin e policisë se kishte kryer këtë veprim në shenjë hakmarrjeje, pas pengmarrjes së grekëve.

*Policia greke qëllon në territorin shqiptar, 6 korrik 2001*

Një skaf i policisë greke diktoi dhe qëllon me armë një skaf shqiptar që lëvizte në ujërat territoriale shqiptare. Pas goditjeve të para përgjigjen me zjarr dhe drejtuesit e skafit shqiptar. Më pas në minibetejën ujore është bashkuar dhe roja territoriale shqiptare, ku për 10 minuta është zhvilluar një betejë e vërtetë. Zyrtarët grekë deklaruan se, ishte thjesht një stërvitje nate e rojeve tona.

*Zgjedhjet në Himarë, Tetor 2000*

Një nga incidentet ku kanë marrë pjesë ligjvënësit grekë është dhe ai i zgjedhjeve parlamentare në tetor të vitit 2000 në Himarë. Deputetët kanë ushtruar presion propagandistik mbi votuesit, kanë hyrë nëpër qendra votimi, kanë organizuar protesta përballë kamerave të televizionit grek te ardhura enkas në ditën e votimit, kanë premtuar viza në këmbim të votave për kandidatin e PBDNJ-së. Shteti shqiptar reagoi duke miratuar një rezolutë për këto shkelje kushtetuese.

*Vrasja e Gentian Çelnikut, Athinë 2002*

I riu shqiptar Gentian Çelniku ka qenë duke pirë një kafe në një nga baret e Athinës pas një ditë të lodhshme pune. Por kontrolli i një skuadre të policisë greke ka bërë që për Çelnikun kjo të ishte dhe dita e fundit e jetës. Oficeri i policisë greke, Joanis Rizopolos, nuk ka hezituat ta qëllojë me pistoletë Çelnikun duke i shkaktuar atij vdekjen e menjëhershme. Çudia ka qenë se vetë vrasësi më pas ka marrë pjesë në këqyrjen e vendngjarjes dhe më vonë është liruar nga gjykata greke.

*Racizmi me fëmijët shqiptarë, 25 tetor 2003*

Odise Cenaj, 18 vjeç nga Shkodra, u pengua me forcë që ti printe parakalimit të gjimnazistëve me flamurin grek në një ceremoni zyrtare. Sipas rregullores së arsimin grek në ceremonitë zyrtare flamurin helen duhet ta mbajë nxënësi i dalluar i shkollës. Dhe Odiseja ishte vërtet më i dalluari, por nuk ishte grek. Ky incident bëri që në Greqi të nisin debatet mes rrymave nacionaliste dhe atyre të moderuara, por në Shqipëri përveç një keqardhje nuk pati asnjë reagim nga shteti shqiptar.

*Vrasja për një fjalë, Aleksandër Lufo, Athinë 2003*

Aleksandri është viktima e radhës ndër emigrantët tanë në Greqi, ku gjykatat greke kanë liruar thuajse të gjithë personat që kanë vrarë shtetas shqiptarë. 20-vjeçari është qëlluar disa herë me thikë nga një shtetasi grek, pasi ky i fundit mendonte se emigranti i kishte vjedhur një aparat radioje. Sipas policisë greke, 49-vjeçari grek, bari dhensh, e ka qëlluar shqiptarin sepse ky e ka ofenduar.

*Vullnet Bytyçi, vrasje në kufi, 23 shtator 2003*

Është një nga emigrantët e shumtë të vrarë në kufirin greko-shqiptar. I riu Vullnet Bytyçi u ndalua nga një skuadër e ushtrisë greke gjatë kalimit të kufirit. Në rrethana të paqarta një nga ushtarët ka nxjerrë pistoletën dhe e qëlloi me një plumb në kokë duke i shkaktuar vdekjen e menjëhershme. Qeveria shqiptare protestoi në ambasadën greke duke kërkuar ndëshkimin e vrasësit. E vetmja masë që mori pala greke ishte largimi nga shërbimi i ushtarakut helen që bëri vrasjen.

*Papandreu për Himarën, Athinë 2003*

Zgjedhjet në Shqipëri kanë ngritur gjithmonë temperaturën e marrëdhënieve greko-shqiptare. Në vitin 2003, në Himarë do të shënoheshin jo pak incidente mes simpatizantëve të PBDNJ-së dhe partive të tjera. Kryeministri grek, Georgios Papandereu, deklaroi për incidentet në Himarë se, Himara është një pakicë solide greke dhe duhet të konsiderohet si e tillë. Kjo deklaratë e kreut të qeverisë shkaktoi jo pak reagime në Tiranë, kur ende në Himarë dëgjoheshin thirrjet antishqiptare.

*Gramoz Palushi, Greqi, 5 shtator 2004*

Fitorja e kombëtares shqiptare ndaj asaj greke në futboll është kthyer në një tragjedi mbrëmjen e 5 shtatorit 2004. Shqiptari Gramoz Palushi u vra me thikë nga greku Panajotis Kladhis vetëm për arsyen se Palushi po festonte me flamurin. Palushi vdiq nga plaga e marrë nga goditja me thikë. Në po të njëjtën ditë, në Athinë pati një seri incidentesh mes shqiptarëve dhe grekëve të cilët kërkonin të festonin fitoren në sheshin Omonia.

*Luan Bërdëllima, vritet nga policia greke, 20 gusht 2004*

36-vjeçari nga Gramshi, i cili jetonte familjarisht në Athinë, u qëllua për vdekje nga një polic special. Në lokalin ku viktima shikonte ndeshjen hyri policia dhe duke i sharë dhe ofenduar kërkon tu bënte kontroll shqiptarëve. 36-vjeçari protestoi duke treguar dokumentet e rregullta dhe i kërkoi policit grek të mos e ofendonte. Por polici grek nxori pistoletën dhe e qëlloi me një plumb në kohë duke i shkaktuar vdekjen e menjëhershme. Përveç qëndrimit të opinionit publik në Tiranë, në Greqi nuk pati asnjë reagim.

*Vrasje për këngë shqiptare, 16 mars 2005*

Ilir Frroku, 26 vjeç, u vra me thikë në një lokal të Athinës nga një grek vetëm sepse po këndonte këngë shqiptare. Sipas dëshmitarëve dhe shokëve të Ilirit vrasja është bërë nga badigardët e lokalit të cilët i kanë qëlluar shqiptarët që po festonin. Ndërkohë që policia greke serviri një tjetër motiv të vrasjes. Sipas saj shqiptarët kanë tentuar të vjedhin një motorr që ishte parkuar afër lokalit dhe personi që e goditi Frrokun ka qenë një turk.

*Papulias anulon vizitën, Sarandë, 1 nëntor 2005*

Dy vite më parë, incidentet diplomatike mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë shënuan nivelin më të lartë protokollar. Presidenti i Greqisë, Karolos Papulias, do të takohej me homologun shqiptar Alfred Moisiu, në Sarandë. Papulias kërkoi që më parë të shkonte në konsullatën e Gjirokastrës, por në hyrje të saj protestues të Shoqatës Çamëria kishin vendosur parulla dhe thërrisnin për të drejtat e tyre. Papulias e interpretoi këtë si një provokim dhe anuloi takimin me Moisiun në Sarandë.

*Vrasja e Edison Jahaj, Kretë, 1 janar 2006*

Mbajtja e një bluze me flamurin shqiptar e një djaloshi nga Tepelena, në një bar ka qenë shkaku i një sherri mes shqiptarëve dhe grekëve në mbrëmjen e 31 dhjetorit në fshatin Rrethimo të Kretës. Por sedra e grekëve duket se ishte fyer keq, ndaj katër orë më vonë 7 prej tyre hynë me forcë në shtëpinë e njërit prej shqiptarëve dhe e vrasin. Edison Jahaj, 17-vjeçari nga fshati Levan i Tepelenës u vra me 17 thika nga një grup grekësh. Autoritet helene e cilësuan si një vrasje raciste, ndërkohë në Tiranë, Parlamenti Rinor organizoi një seri protestash.

*Shkolla greke në Himarë, 20 shkurt 2006*

Hapja e shkollës së parë greke Omiros në Himarë ka sjellë jo pak debate mes politikanëve shqiptarë dhe përfaqësuesve të PBDNJ-së. Përurimi i shkollës u bë nga zëvendësministri grek i Arsimit dhe ai vendas, por qeveria shqiptare nuk kishte dhënë ende lejen për ndërtimin dhe hapjen e saj. Më shumë se një incident ishte një keqkoordinim i punës së qeverisë. Pasi vetëm në muajin maj dha lejen për ndërtimin e saj, ndërkohë që hapja u bë në muajin shkurt. Por kjo nuk i pengoi politikanët të akuzonin vendin fqinj dhe anasjelltas.

Zhvarrimet në Kosinë, Përmet, 5 qershor 2006

Zhvarrimet në Kosinë shkaktojnë incident diplomatik mes vendeve.
Prifti ortodoks Vasili Thomollari kish marrë përsipër mbledhjen e eshtrave të ushtarëve grekë të rënë gjatë luftës. Por zhvarrimet ishin bërë dhe në varreza shqiptarësh dhe fshatra ku ushtritë greke nuk kishin kaluar kurrë. Policia shqiptare ndërhyri për të verifikuar eshtrat në kishën e fshatit Kosinë të Përmetit. Ndërkohë konsulli grek nuk lejoi që policia të hyjë në një objekt kulti. Ndërkohë prifti grek refuzoi të paraqitej në prokurori.

*Kryebashkiaku falënderon greqisht, 25 shkurt 2007*

Lojtarëve shqiptarë në Greqi, një fjalë e thënë në gjuhën amtare mund tu kushtojë karrierën. Ndërsa në Shqipëri askush nuk ndalohet ta fshehë identitetin, madje edhe kur është një zyrtar i lartë shtetëror dhe me ligj i duhet të komunikojë në gjuhën zyrtare. I sapo zgjedhur kryetar i Bashkisë së Himarës, Vasil Bollano preferoi ti falënderojë qytetarët e Himarës në gjuhën greke, edhe pse ata që e votuan ishin shqiptarë, duke shënuar në këtë mënyrë një incident.  

*Viedoja greke, 4 mars 2007*

Një marsh urrejtjeje i kënduar nga ushtarët grek gjatë stërvitjes ka acaruar marrëdhëniet mes Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë. Kjo video u publikua në internet, ndërkohë që teksti i këngës është botuar nga gazetat greke dhe shqiptare. I shikoni ata, janë shqiptarë. Me zorrët e tyre do të bëjmë lidhëse këpucësh, ky ishte teksti i këngës raciste që shkaktoi reagime në disa qytete të vendit. Ndërkohë që Ministria e Mbrojtjes i kërkoi Athinës të dënonte skandalin, gjë që u bë nga zëvendësministri i Jashtëm grek.

*Dhuna mbi familjen e Alban Bushit, 5 mars 2007*

Goli i futbollistit Shqiptar Alban Bushi ndaj skuadrës Iraklis u ka kushtuar shumë shtrenjtë familjarëve të tij. Në ndeshjen Iraklis-Apollon Kallamaria, pas golit të Bushit, tifozët e Iraklisit kanë ushtruar dhunë mbi familjarët të cilët shihnin ndeshjen në stadium. Prindërit dhe bashkëshortja e futbollistit shqiptar janë goditur me grushte dhe shkelma për disa minuta. Familja e Bushit është detyruar të largohet me autobusin e skuadrës pasi forcat e rendit nuk mund të ndalonin turmën.

----------


## BARAT

Ketu jane dhe nja dy foto ilustruese
-ushtria greke ne kufirin shqiptar 1949
-shperngulja me dhune e popullsisie came nga trojet etnike
-ushtari grek me ne goje ...sharjet kunder shqiptareve

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Eh more vlla , Zoti ta befte diten 100 vjet.  Por cfar me u be disave qe folin shqip e zemren e kane greke , qe kur u thua se keta jane greket , ata te kthehen " jo more se nje pakic eshte ashtu , greket jane te mire".
    Krejt ato te zeza qe i kemi pa nga ata gjakpires dhe akoma per mjerim ka shqiptare qe i quan ata pisa te mire .
    Si duket jemi te mallkuar nga Perendija , sepse jemi i vetmi popull qe nuk mesojme nga historia . 
    Dhe me tragjike eshte se e dime historine , por e lejme anash si te kaluar duke mos menduar qe ajo mund te perseritet . 
   Mua me vjen keq per ata shqiptare qe punojne ne greqi , qe i ka cuar zoti , halli tek trualli i ni populli te lig . 
    Andaj neve , gjenerata e shekullit 21 ia kemi borxh Shqiperise , Nenes Sone , ta nxjerim nga kjo krize .
    Nese edhe neve deshtojme ne kete ceshtje madhore , ka deshtuar Shqiperia jone e dashur .
     Duhet te mblidhemi , te krijojme nje fond me ndihma ne lek , ta regullojme ekonomine e Shqiperise , Kosoves , Maqedonise Peremendimore  , ta regullojme ekonomine e popullit tone dhe nje here e pergjithemone ti jap fund bukes greke , serbe e ku ta di une se cfar .
    Buka e armikut te mbetet ne fut , kete e di vetem ai qe e ka perjetuar dhunen barbare te pisave te ballkanit .

    Me respekt per gjithe ata qe kane gjak shqipari nga Gostivari_usa

----------


## Hyllien

Keta e kane 666 ne ball te lindur.

----------


## prefekti

edha sa do na duhet ti durojme qelbesirat?

----------


## Darius

Ehhh sa duron zemra dhe shpirti i shqiptarit...


Kjo teme le te vleje per ata qe nuk e njohin ose e njohin pak historine e marrdhenieve midis dy vendeve. Te vleje dhe per ata qe mendojne se Greqia tashme pjese e komunitetit Europian eshte moderuar mjaftueshem qe gjerat qe i ka bere kesaj toke t'i perkasin te kaluares. Kjo e kaluar sdo jete kurre e tille po eshte nje rrezik i pareshtur si i integritetit tone ashtu dhe perparimit tone si komb. I kisha harruar dhe vete disa nga keto gjera dhe me vloi gjaku kur i lexova dhe kujtova perseri.

Edhe sa kohe do vazhdojme te ulim koken dhe gelltisim fyerjet, dhunen dhe poshterimin qe na behet madje dhe ne vete token tone? Dhe per sa kohe do vazhdojme te durojme padrejtesine qe na ben fqinji yne i vjeter qe nuk u ngop  me vjedhjen e historise dhe te kultures dhe te tokave po tani kerkon edhe toka te tjera madje edhe te na shuaje si komb? 

Kush mendon se shteti apo opinioni grek ka ndryshuar qendrimin e tij dhe eshte bere perparimtar ne lidhje me shqiptaret dhe Shqiperine, le te lexoje kete teme dhe te shikoje kronologjine e ngjarjeve qe vetem datat ndryshojne por jo menyra dhe egersia. Mallkuar qofshin te gjithe ata qe peshtyjne mbi kete toke dhe mbi emrin e tyre shqiptar. Mallkuar qofshin te gjithe ata qe harrojne se kane pire gji ne kete toke dhe fjalen e pare e kane thene ne kete gjuhen tone kaq te bukur dhe te embel. Mallkuar qofshin te gjithe ata qe mohojne identitetin e tyre dhe shkelin mbi gjakun e te masakruareve nga greku. 

Do vije dhe dita kur do ta mbajme koken lart dhe do i kerkojme historise borxhin qe na ka dhe mohimin qe na kane bere. Deri atehere i lutem atij Zoti qe eshte nje per te gjithe qe te na hapi syte si popull dhe mos na percudnoje moralisht dhe mos ja bejme vetes me keq sec na i kane bere te tjeret. Do vije dhe dita jone!

----------


## BARAT

*“Qarqet pro-greke më dogjën muzeun me ikona”*


nga: Leonard Veizi

Është nisur nga Korça me një thesar, 50 punime ikonografike të rralla. Ka mbërritur në Tiranë për të hapur një ekspozitë me rastin e Konferencës Ndërkombëtare të Luftës Kundër Trafikut të Trashëgimisë Kulturore. Ndërsa do të niset sërish në Korçe, me një makinë të zakonshme furgon, ku do të sistemojë me kujdes fondin e artë të trashëgimisë së shqiptarëve. Në pamje të parë duket si paradoks. As policë shtetërorë dhe as privatë në ruajtjen e këtyre vlerave. Vetëm ai, Gjergji Thimo dhe familja e tij.
Përse ju vajti në mendje të ndërmerrni hapjen e një Muzeu Ikonografik?
Shtimi i fondeve të mia ikonografike bëri që këto të mbroheshin ligjërisht. Për këtë shteti shqiptar më aprovoi një liçencë dhe me një vendim gjykate më jepej e drejta të grumbulloja objekte të ndryshme të artit dhe kulturës shqiptare, sidomos në fushën e ikonografisë. Kjo më bëri që, përveç atyre objekteve që kisha të trashëguara nga familja, të shtoja dhe konsolidoja punën, idetë dhe dëshirat që unë kisha.
Aktualisht, vepra të kujt përmban ky Muze Ikonografik?
Këto ikona janë vepra të ikonografëve shqiptarë, që quhet “Ikonografia e Shkollës së Korçës”. Megjithatë ka dhe objekte të tjera të kulturës mesjetare të piktorëve apo ikonografëve, siç janë Nikolla Onufri. Kryesorja është që shumica janë ikona të Shkollës së Korçës. Quhet Shkolla e Korçës, sepse nga shekulli XVII, XVIII e deri në fund të shekullit XIX Korça krijoi një plejadë të shkëlqyer ikonografësh, të cilët i dhanë një impuls jo vetëm ikonografisë në Shqipëri, por në të gjithë Evropën Juglindore.
Cilët janë përfaqësuesit më të denjë të Shkollës Ikonografike?
Shkolla Ikonografike e Korçës në këtë kohë përfaqësohej me mësues Kostandinin të shekullit XVII, ikonat e tij tashmë njihen pasi janë të botuara dhe në katalogët e Francës, madje janë ekspozuar edhe në Luvër para disa viteve, vazhdohet me Davit Selenicasin në shekullin XVII, pastaj vjen Kostandin Shpataraku, vëllezërit Kostandin e Athanas Zografi, vazhdohet me Çetjerët me bijtë e Kostandin e Athanas Zografit, me Tërpo Zografi dhe Thimi Zografi. Në fundin e shekullit XIX vazhdohet me piktorët, që natyrisht është shkollë më vete, si Dardharët, ku mund të përmendim Vangjel Papajani Zengon, fëmijët e tij, Androniqi dhe Sofija Zengo etj. Një pjesë e koleksionit të këtyre që përmenda më lart, kanë zënë vend të koleksionin tim dhe them se janë punime nga më të mira.
Të gjitha objektet janë të çertefikuara?
Bashkëpunimi më i mirë me krijimin e Muzeut nga nga ligjore që në vitin 1996, është se pjesa më e madhe e objekteve ka çertefikatë. Aktualisht, jam në një bashkëpunim të sukseshëm me Qendrën e Inventarizimit të Pasurive Kombëtare, ku dua të falenderoj drejtorin e kësaj Qendre, Koço Gjipali. Por edhe këtu ka probleme. Sepse duhen të paktën 400 euro vetëm për kartelizimin dhe fotografitë e objekteve. Megjithatë unë kam një dokumentacion shumë të fortë. Kam dokumenta që nga Instituti i Monumenteve të Kulturës, ku vërtetohet që këto objekte nuk kanë qenë pjesë e fondeve shtetërore apo të kishës, nga Muzeu i Artit Mesjetar Shqiptar, dhe në fund Qendrën e Inventarizimit të Pasurive, ku vërteton sipas ekspertizës së institucioneve se këto objekte nuk kanë qenë pjesë e kishës apo e shtetit. Them se ky dokumentacion duhet ndjekur dhe nga vetë shteti. Sepse mendoj që ka tendenca që dokumentacioni dhe inventarizimi i veprave të artit në shumë muze të Shqipërisë, duke shfrytëzuar dhe anomalitë, janë lënë me qëllim për t’u grabitur.

TRAFIKU
Muzeu, i zbuluar ndaj grabitësve
Por sa i kërcënuar është Muzeu nga trafiku i trashëgimisë kulturore? Gjergji Thimo thotë: *“Muzeu im është fare i zbuluar. Muzeu im shpesh herë është sulmuar. Në vitin 1997 ka qenë ndërhyrja e forcave të policisë që këto vepra të mos i kalonin kufijtë. Më pas, qarqe të caktuara në Korçë, që janë pro greke (nuk them se janë politikat greke) shtëpisë sime i kanë vënë zjarrin, në prag të çeljes së parë të ekspozitës ikonografike në vitin 1999. Dëmtime dhe vjedhje të ndryshme ka patur, megjithatë fondi është ruajtur i gjithi. Por as shteti dhe as kjo vlerë e pashembullt e trashëgimisë sonë nuk nderohen, nëse ato ruhen në shtëpinë time, e cila është vetëm një dhomë e një kuzhinë. Janë të paktën 100 ikona dhe rreth 800 objekte arkeologjike.* Kështu që kërkoj ndihmën e shtetit. Sepse po të ishte për veten time unë kisha sakrifikuar 2-3 objekte dhe e kisha ngritur godinën. Unë dëshiroj që këto vepra të mbeten dhe shteti të më ndihmojë. Mbrojtjen e punës sime e ka bërë Ismail Kadare gjatë një vizite që ai pati në Korçë me intelektualët, ku bëri apel qytetarëve dhe institucioneve, që problemet e punës time të kenë vëmendjen e merituar. Po këtu ka një dallim. Me çeljen e kësaj ekspozite, që përkon me Konferencën e Luftës Kundër Trafikut të Trashëgimisë Kulturore, iu dha mundësia që ekspertëve të UNESCO-s apo të Shërbimit Informativ Shtetëror të shihnin një gjë krejt të kundërt, që ne shqiptarët nuk jemi vetëm shkatërrues, por ne dimë t’i mbrojmë këto vlera. Këtu vlerësoj edhe ministrin e Kulturës, Bujar Leskaj, i cili më kërkoi një projekt të mirëfilltë për t’ia paraqitur qeverisë”.

GODINA MUZEALE
Pyetjes, në ka godinën e duhur për të patur një muze të standardeve, Gjergji Thimo i përgjigjet: “Në këtë pikë ka disa absurditete. Nese unë kam një muze me vlera të konsiderueshme, gjithmonë sipas mendimit të specialistëve, edhe pse kanë kaluar 10 vjet që nga marrja e liçencës, nuk kam patur mundësi për të patur një godinë. Tani, së fundi, shteti më ka aprovuar një vend në Korçë, për të ngritur një muze privat. Por kur kam kërkuar donacione apo ndonjë tolerim, kam vënë re se zyrtarë të shtetit më shumë sponsorizojnë për ekspozita fare pa vlerë se sa për një muze që ekspozon traditën. Për këtë nuk më vjen mirë. Ka patur njerëz që bashkëpunimin e kanë filluar me kërkesën: “Më jep një ikonë të të japim atë që kemi ne në dorë”.

----------


## BARAT

Me te rrezikshmit jane A *ka*(*li i troje*s)demiket tane. Seose eshte praktike e vjeter sa jeta...thjesht rrafsho e nderto nga e para..praktike qe vlen edhe per historine dhe identitetin kobmbetar. Shikoni ne shkrimin e meposhtem repliken e nje profesori te thjeshte, por te irrituar se ndihet shqiptar...ndaj trios Berxolla-Dhoga-Aksi...lexoni dhe shiojoni akademiqis skiepetaris

*Atlasi, simbol i fantashkencës, spekulimit dhe mashtrimit*


*Prof. Eqerem YZElRI
Shef i Departamentit të Gjeografisë në UT*


Në tekstin e broshurës ''dinjitoze'' me logon e Akademisë së Shkencave të zotit
Bërxholi i jepet një theks i veçantë asaj popullsie që herë etikohet ''grup kulturor'', herë
''grup gjuhësor'', herë ''pakicë etno-kulturore '', etj. Ndërsa zoti Doka rreket të na mbushë
mendjen se në studimin në fjalë, (“Atlasi. . .”) është kapërcyer rruga tradicionale që njeh
dhe respekton vetëm minoritetet që përfaqësojnë pakicat kombëtare (pakicat kombëtare
greke, maqedonase, malazeze), ndërsa pakicat e tjera, siç janë romët dhe arumunët
trajtohen (gjithnjë sipas kësaj rruge tradicionaliste) si grupe etno-kulturore. Dhe më tej,
sipas tij, që të kapërcehet ky qëndrim atavist, tradicional në trajtimin shkencor-modern
(një rasti tillë është ai i “Atlasit...”) e për të na mbushur mendjen, bën pohimin pindarik
se ''Koncepti i sotëm evropian dhe botëror mbi minoritete (nënvizimi është i imi, E.Y.)
ka evoluar''. Për këtë na vë përballë ''faktin'' se një sërë institucionesh evropiane e
ndërkombëtare janë marrë, sidomos dekadën e fundit, me problemin e njohjes dhe
respektimit të minoriteteve (përsëri nënvizimi është i imi, E.Y.) si kusht i domosdoshëm
për respektimin e të drejtave dhe lirisë së njeriut. Dhe më poshtë zoti Doka thekson se në
vitin 1999 edhe Shqipëria ka nënshkruar Konventën Kuadër të Këshillit të Evropës për
Mbrojtjen e Minoriteteve (gazeta “Shekulli”, 26 janar 2004). Aferim, zoti Doka, se tani nuk të
kap asnjë kritikë shkencore, sepse ke për mburojë Konventën e lartpërmendur! Të nderuar pjesëmarrës! Disa herë e nënvizova fjalën minoritet, që do të thotë minorancë apo në shqip, pakicë. Dhe këtu fillon edhe spekullimi i zotërinjve Bërxholi, Doka e Asche, duke bërë një barazimtari alogjike midis termave minorancë, minoritet, pakicë kombëtare me minorancë, minoritet, pakicë etno-kulturore ose e thënë më shqip (komb+kulturë). Vetëm të pashkolluarit nuk e dinë që ndër 4 elementet (tiparet apo karakteristikat) e një kombi, njëra është ajo që pjestarët e një kombi ndajnë midis tyre një kulturë të përbashkët. Të shpikësh termin etno-kultuor do të thotë që nuk ke haber nga problematika e gjerë e Gjeografisë Politike, në rastin konkret për nocionin gjeografo-politik të kombit, e jo me pastaj të rrekesh me sofizma të tilla. Të nderuar kolegë! Në se themi pakicë (minorancë) kombëtare, në mënyrë automatike kemi nënkuptuar edhe tiparin kulturor, pjesë e së cilës është edhe gjuha, të kësaj pakice kombëtare, sepse pa këtë do të mungonte një nga të katër elementet apo tiparet e kombit. Kësisoj, ngjitja e fjalës kulturore pas fjalës etni apo pakicë kombëtare, vetëm se zbulon inkompetencën shkencore në njohjen e problemit. Pra, nuk mund të pranohet koncepti ''pakicë etno-kulturore''. Por, meqenëse zoti Doka, Bërxholi dhe Asche na tundin përpara Konventën në Kuadër të Këshillit të Evropës për Mbrojtjen e Minoriteteve dhe e prezantojnë veten si interpretuesit më autentikë të saj, morëm mundimin të studiojmë përmbajtjen e saj në publikimin ''Pakicat dhe mbrojtja e tyre në Shqipëri'' (botim i Qendrës Shqiptare për të Drejtat e Njeriut). Në fq.14 të broshurës së mësipërme thuhet se ''një shoqëri pluraliste dhe vërtet demokratike, duhet që jo vetëm të respektojë identitetin etnik, kulturor, gjuhësor dhe fetar të çdo personi, që i përket një minoriteti etj. Këtu është shkruar shumë qartë e zeza mbi të bardhë. Që të kemi minoritet, pra pakicë kombëtare, minoritet apo pakicë kulturore, minoritet apo pakicë gjuhësore dhe minoritet apo pakicë fetare dhe këto tipare duhet t’i respektohen individit, pjesëmarrës në njërin prej këtyre minoriteteve, pakicave apo minorancave. Nëse zoti Doka, Bërxholi, Asche, të gjitha epitetet: etnik, kulturor, gjuhësor, fetar i bashkojnë për të formuar konceptin etnik apo kombëtar. Të na falin, por bëjnë një gabim shumë të madh. Zoti Bërxholi, Doka apo Asche, po marr guximin t'ju pyes: Besimtarët e besimit Bahaj, që janë pakicë fetare, por që janë të kombit shqiptar, pakicën kombëtare greke apo maqedonase, ku do t'i fusni ju me logjikën e mbrashtë të konceptit tuaj? Po besimtarët e nderuar katolikë, që gjithashtu janë në minorancë në raport me besimin mysliman e atë ortodoks, por që janë pjesë e kombit shqiptar dhe që kanë një bashkëjetesë e tolerancë të admirueshme, ku do ta kishin vendin, sipas interpretimit tuaj solid të Konventës Kuadër? Duke lexuar së prapthi dokumentin e KKMMK-së, zoti Doka lëshon broçkullën e radhës, nisur nga dëshira e mirë për të bërë maksimumin e mundshëm. Autorët e “Atlasit…”, të ngarkuar për këto harta (është fjala për hartat e strukturës etnike e fetare - shënimi im - E. Y.) arritën nëpërmjet burimeve të
ndryshme arkivore, të dhënave nga zyrat e gjendjes civile të rretheve, si dhe nga
anketimet në terren (të gjitha keto janë simboli i fantashkencës së autorëve) të japin
vlerësimet e tyre për minoritetet në Shqipëri, duke bërë të qartë dallimin midis atyre të
pakicave kombëtare (grekët, maqedonasit dhe malazezët) dhe grupeve etno-kulturore
(termi grup është krejt fluid dhe i papërcaktuar dhe do ta shohim me poshtë - shënimi im -
E.Y.) siç janë arumunët, romët etj.''. Aferim për herë të dytë, zoti Doka! Më në fund, zoti
Doka ja ka arritur qëllimit të tij ''fisnik'' për të zbërthyer shkëlqyeshem dokumentin
KKMMK (nënkupto për ta bërë lesh arapi). Dhe ec e kundërshtoje, të kam rixha, kur
më sipër ai të gjithë oponentët i futi në kallëpin e tradicionalistëve konservatorë, ndërsa
veten e radhiti te të rinovuarit në koncepte! Bukur! Gjithsesi, të më falë dëgjuesi i këtushëm dhe çdo lexues për faktin se do t'i rikthehem edhe një herë botimit përmbledhës të Qendrës Shqiptare për të Drejtat e Njeriut. Në fq. 27, pika 12, theksohet se Konventa-Kuadër nuk përmban asnjë përkufizim të termit ''minoritet kombëtar''. U vendos kështu, theksohet aty, (shënimi im - E. Y.) që të adaptohet një përqasje pragmatiste, duke u nisur nga konstatimi se në stadin aktual nuk është e mundur të arrihet një përkufzim, i cili të mund të sigurojë
përkrahjen globale të të gjitha shteteve anëtare të Këshillit të Evropës.
Në fq.73, paragrafi 1, pika 1, theksohet se ''shumë shtete të Evropës kanë në
territorin e tyre grupe autoktone të vendosura nëpër rajone (nënvizimi im - E. Y.)
të vendit, të cilët flasin gjuhë, e theksoj, gjuhë që nuk është e përbashkët me atë të
shumicës së popullsisë. Kjo ka ndodhur si pasojë e faktorëve historikë, ku formimi i
shteteve nuk është bërë në vija të qarta gjuhësore dhe kështu komunitete më të vogla janë
gëlltitur nga më të mëdhatë. Nga kjo del se ato janë grupe autoktone të vendosura nëpër
rajone, të cilët, siç e theksuam edhe më sipër, “u zunë'' në grackën e definimit të kufijve të
shteteve në periudha të caktuara historike.
Në fq. 75, pika 10, theksohet se ''qëllimi mbizotërues i kësaj Karte (është fjala për
Kartën Evropiane për Gjuhët Rajonale ose Minoritare - 1993 ) është ai kulturor'' dhe më
poshtë theksohet se kjo Kartë ka si qëllim të nxisë dhe të përkrahë gjuhët rajonale dhe ato të minoriteteve në aspektin territorial (pakicave të çfarëdoshme ), por jo minoritetet
gjuhësore''. Për këtë arsye i është vënë theksi dimensionit kulturor. Karta nuk vendos
të ndajë të drejtën individuale apo kolektive për folësit e gjuhëve rajonale dhe të
minoriteteve.( fq.75) Së fundi, theksohet aty, u vendos ''të mos merrej mundimi të
përcaktoheshin kategoritë e ndryshme të gjuhëve sipas gjendjes së tyre objektive'',
gjithnjë në aspektin territorial, pra gjeografik. (fq. 77).
Në fq. 81 trajtohet edhe problemi i bazës territoriale të gjuhëve, problem ky me
mjaft interes e që i zbulon petët lakrorit demagogjik të autorëve te atlasit. Karta kërkon
të përcaktojë ''territorin në të cilin përdoret si gjuhë rajonale ose e minoritetit'' një
gjuhë e caktuar. Më poshtë theksohet se ''territorit, të cilit i referohet, është aty ku një gjuhë rajonale ose minoritare flitet në një shkallë të konsiderueshme, qoftë edhe nga
një minoritet (pakicë) i vetëm dhe që i përket bazës së tij historike për ''një numër
njerëzish, që e përligj marrjen e masave të ndryshme mbrojtëse dhe nxitëse''. Përpiluesit e
Kartës i janë shmangur problemit të vendosjes së limitit të përqindjes apo numrit të
caktuar të folësve. (fq.81)
Nga sa parashtruam më lart, rreth trajtesave të Kartës rezulton se autorët e
veprës solide ''Atlasi…'' kanë ngatërruar keqas konceptin pakicë kombëtare, pakicë
kulturore, pakicë gjuhësore, pakicë fetare etj., duke spekulluar me Konventën në Kuadër, duke e deformuar atë dhe duke e aplikuar në kundërshtim përmbajtjen e saj. Dhe
po të kemi parasysh që kategoria vllahe, e përhapur gjeografikisht në rrethe të caktuara të
vendit, pa një vendosje kompakte, pothuajse përdor e gjitha gjuhën shqipe dhe vetëm
nomadët kanë përdorur dikur gjuhën arumune si ''lingua franca''. E po kështu, edhe romët
që përgjithësisht bëjnë jetë endacake, mënyrë jetese kjo që shpreh edhe karakteristikën
kryesore kulturore të tyre. Nëse zotërinjtë Bërxholi, Doka e Asche do të bënin një hartë
për giuhët e folura në Shqipëri apo edhe për probleme të tjera kulturore, ku mund të
evidentoheshin minorancat, por gjithnjë sipas të dhënave të sakta, e mbi të gjitha, sipas
konceptit autokton apo bazës territoriale, sikundër theksohet nga Konventa Kuadër, kjo
do të përshëndetej. Por që në Atlasin e Gjeografisë së Popullsisë së Shqipërisë të futen në
një thes pakicat kombëtare me pakicat gjuhësore, fetare etj. dhe aq më keq, të spekulohet
me termin pakica ''etno-kulturore'', kjo, të nderuar kolegë, e ka emrin fantashkencë,
spekuilim e mashtrim në dritë të diellit.
Problemi i katërt- Një problem tjetër, që më ka tërhequr vëmendjen kur u njoha me veprën
shkencore solide me interes teorik aplikativ emërtuar “Atlasi Gjeografik i Popullsisë së
Shqipërisë'', është edhe ai që ka të bëjë me grumbullimin, informatizimin dhe parpunimin
e të dhënave apo e thënë ndryshe, me lojën e shifrave. Në faqen përkatese të atlasit ku jepen udhëzime për përdorimin e tij, autorët theksojnë se ''shumica e hartave paraqesin giendjen e sotme demografike në bazë të të dhënave të regjistrimit të fundit të përgjithshëm të popullsisë të vitit 2001''. Për një studiues, sikur edhe amator të jetë ai, ky pohim evidenton, të paktën për tri probleme të mprehta”. Autorët nuk kanë përdorur asnjë të dhënë tjetër pas regjistrimit të vitit 2001 e për shumicën e hartave janë bazuar në të dhënat e tij.
b. Autorët duhet të pohojnë qartë se baza e hartografikimit të atlasit janë të
dhënat zyrtare të kategorisë së regjistrimeve, sikundër ky i fundit, i vitit 2001,
të institucioneve të specializuara e të certifikuara për këtë problem apo
janë përdorur edhe të dhëna të nxjerra në rrugë voluntariste e që nuk mundet
kurrsesi të praqiten grafikisht në një vepër solide shkenocore.
c. Të dhënat arkivore janë përdorur në sensin e kundërt kohor, pra për të
ndërtuar harta të periudhave të kaluara apo janë përdorur ato nëpërmjet
përllogaritjeve të alambikuar, karakterisitikë kjo e punës së autorëve për të
zëvendësuar prej tyre mungesën e të dhënave për sot, në përpilimin e ndonjë
harte sikundër është edhe ajo e feve.
Gjithsesi, deri në përgjigje të autorëve, për të cilën jam i bindur se nuk do të vijë kurrë, po
jap disa konsiderata për lojën me shifrat që kanë bërë autorët në kurorëzimin me lavdi të
punës së tyrë solide.
1. Në tekstin e shkollës së mesme të profilizuar, botimi shtator- tetor 2002, autorët e tij, Bërxholi e Doka theksojnë se ''në hapësirat e trevave shqiptare, përveç etnisë shqiptare, që është autoktone, janë të përqëndruar edhe etni të tjera si serbë, malazezë, maqedonas, myslimanë, turq, arumunë, grekë e romë. Pas kësaj fjalie shteruese, autorët theksojnë, po aty , se Republika e Shqipërisë dallohet për pjesëmarrje të vogël të etnive joshqiptare në
popullsinë e përgjithshme (rreth 2 %). Të nderuar dëgjues, me termin treva
shqiptare, gjeografikisht futen territoret e banuara nga shqiptarët brenda dhe
jashtë kufijve politikë të shtetit shqiptar. Në këto treva banojnë minoritetet e
mësipërme etnike ku edhe romët dhe arumunët cilësohen si të tilla, pra,
minoritete etnik. Kjo ështe gafa e parë. Gafa e dytë është pohimi që në
territorin e shtetit shqiptar këto minoritete, të cilat nuk përmenden nga autorët,
(harresë kjo fare e vogël për një studiues kompetent) që përbën një provokim
të rëndë, përbëjnë rreth 2 % të popullsisë. I dashur dëgjues apo lexues! Do apo
nuk do ti, të vjen mirë apo keq, sipas autorëve Bërxholi e Doka në Shqipëri
ka pakica etnike sërbe, myslimane, turke etj. Vërtet një xhevahir i rrallë i
autorëve Bërxholi e Doka, me të cilin ne edukojmë nxënësit e shkollës së
mesme apo përpiqemi t'i mbushim mendjen publikut të gjerë.
Nga studimi i vemendshëm i këtij pasazhi dalin edhe dy arsyetime shumë të
rëndësishmë. Së pari, nëpërmjet pasazhit të mësipërm konfirmohet indirekt
edhe një fakt shumë i hidhur për autorët e atlasit. Fakti që teksti është botuar në
shtator- tetor 2002 flet për atë që autorët kanë shfrytëzuar të dhënat burimore të
regjistrimit të popullsisë të vitit 2001, të paktën për Shqipërinë, edhe ato të
grumbulluara për atlasin, pasi sikundër kanë theksuar edhe vetë, kjo është një
punë trivjeçare. Së dyti, këto të dhëna ndryshojnë shumë me të dhënat e
depozituara për atlasin në dhjetor 2002 te zoti Herman, kohë kur zoti Bërxholi
dhe Doka ishin në Shkollën e Lartë të Karlsruhes ku po përpunoheshin të dhënat
nga studentët e po diçitalizoheshin ato.
2. Në atlas jepen këto të dhëna:
a. Pakica kombëtare greke 66.000
b. Pakica kombëtare maqedonase 8.000
c. Asnjë e dhënë për minoritetet etno-kulturore, term ky i përdorur nga zoti Doka
3. Në veprën e zotit Bërxholi, me logon e Akademisë së Shkencave, ''Atlasi
Gjeografik i Popullsisë së Shqipërisë, vepër shkencore solide me interes
teorik e praktik'', si për të vërtetuar që këto autokonsiderata apo autovlerësime (mendja më shkoi te skeçi brilant i Pëllumb Kullës dhe loja po kaq brilante e aktorit të shquar, Fuat Boçi, ''Doni më për Belulin'', që nuk i luan as topi, jepen këto shifra:
a. Minoriteti grek 65.865
b. Minoriteti i mirëfilltë maqedonas (e kemi nënvizuar këtë term të zotit Bërxholi, sepse, sipas tij, duhet të ketë edhe minorite të gënjeshtër maqedonas, e këtë zbulim, zoti Bërxholi me bujari ia ofron studiuesve të botës si zbulim teorik) 5.000, f. 39. Ndërsa në fq.40 zoti Bërxholi jep edhe numrin e mundshëm të maqedonasve, 14. 723. Ju lutem përsëri të nderuar dëgjues apo lexues, nënvizimi është imi, për të bërë të qartë se ndërsa në një faqe më parë shkruhej minoritet i mirëfilltë, tani thuhet minoritet i besueshëm. Dhe thuaj
pastaj se nuk kemi të bëjmë më një studim shkencor solid!
c. Për etninë etno-kulturore arumune (term i përdorur nga botuesit e atlasit)
jepet shifra 139.065
d. Për etninë etno-kulturore rome (term i përdorur nga autorët) jepet shifra 109.036.
Për të parë papërgjegjshmërinë totale shkencore të autorëve të veprës solide, atlasi do të
vlente referim te katër variantet për shifrat e pakicës kombëtare maqedonase:
1. Në tekstin e shkollës së mesme të profilizuar (botimi shtator - tetor 2002)
nuk ka asnjë shifër .
2 . Në “Atlasin Gjeografik të Popullsisë së Shqipërsisë” (botim i vitit 2003) jepet
shifra 8.000
3. Në veprën shkencore nën logon e Akademisë së Shkencave jepen dy shifra:
5.000 pakica minoritare e mirëfilltë (fq. 39) dhe 14.723 numri i mundshëm i
pakcës kombëtare maqedonase (fq.40).
Ju të nderuar pjesëmarrës mund të gjykoni vetë për soliditetin e kompetencën shkencore,
interesin teorik e aplikativ të punës së autorëve të “Atlasit Gjeografik të Popullsisë së
Shqipërsisë” të zotërinjve Bërxholi, Doka dhe Asche.
Për ta mbyllur këtë aspekt të diskutimit po nënvizoj faktin se në botimin e
Qendrës Shqiptare për të Drejtat e Njeriut jepen përcaktime e shifra krejt të tjera në
relacionin shpjegues (fq. 149 -150)
Gjithsesi, me interes është edhe numri që jepet për minoritetin etno-kulturor të romëve
(term ky i përdorur nga autorët e atlasit)
1980 62.000 nga dokumentet franceze, bazuar në burime angleze
1995 90.000 -100.000 nga Grupi Ndërkombëtar i të Drejtave të Minoriteteve.
1995 120.000 nga Unversiteti i Marylandit (SHBA)
1930 20.000, sipas regjistrit zyrtar.
E këtu mund të shtonim edhe autorë të tjerë të huaj, që duke iu referuar njëri-tjetrit, që
më shumë ngjan me lojën e kungulleshkave, por jo burimeve të licencuara, këta autorë
me botimin e tyre solid vetëm sa i shtojnë pështjellim e mjegull këtij problemi, por
kësaj radhe, duke pasur tagrin e ''studiuesit'' shqiptar .

Siç shihet, me përjashtim të të dhënave të vitit 1930, që bazohen në një dokument
zyrtar, të gjitha të dhënat e tjera janë më tepër hamendësi sesa të dhëna të certifikuara
nga organe të specializuara. Dhe kur këto të dhëna të hamendësuara vendosen në një atlas,
i cili siç dihet, duhet të bëjë paraqitjen hartografike të të dhënave absolute për hapësira
gjeografike rigorozisht të përcaktuara, kuptohet lehtë spekulimi me shifrat.
Në përfundim dua të theksoj se ''Atlasi Gjeografik i Popullsisë së Shqipërisë'', duke qenë i vetmi (të paktën deri tani), por edhe i pari (fatkeqësisht) i realizuar deri tani, përfaqëson
modelin se si nuk duhet realizuar një vepër e tillë me pretendime jo të vogla shkencore.
Atlasi përfaqëson modelin e një pune aspak shkencore në përzgjedhjen dhe
cilësinë e materialeve statistikore. Ai përfaqëson një eklektizëm konceptesh,
duke përfaqësuar risinë më rudimentare të një pune shkencore.
Në këtë mënyrë atlasi jo vetëm nuk mund të përfaqësojë një element dinamik
e cilësor, por ai, në formën e vet, paraqet modelin e një pështjellimi idesh,
konceptesh e praktikash që çon në çedukimin e nxënësve dhe në kompromentimin e politikave apo strategjive të zhvillimit politiko-shoqëror të vendit, nëse do të mbështetem tek ai.
Kësisoj, ky atlas përfaqëson enciklopedinë e inkom etencës shkencore të
trajtimit të evolucionit të proceseve demografike e atyre të popullsisë të vendit
tonë për intervalet kohore që ai pretendon se analizon (1923 - 2001).
“Atlasi Gjeografik i Popullsisë së Shqipërisë “ është modeli më i keq i
bashkëpunimit ndërkombëtar, duke kompromentuar kështu rëndë emrin e
Akademisë së Shkencave, Qendrës së Studimeve Gjeografike, Universitetit të
Tiranës (Departamentit të Gjeografisë), Universitetit të Prishtinës
(Departamentit të Gjeografisë) dhe partnerëve gjermanë.
Së fundi, “Atlasi Gjeografik i Popullsisë së Shqipërisë” nuk përfaqëson kurrsesi një dokument shkencor. Për më tepër, ai deformon rëndë konceptin e kohës dhe hapësirës në përmbajtjen e vet gjeografike.

----------


## BARAT

*Alarmi i Mithat Frashërit: Grekët nuk duan autoqefalinë e kishës*


_Nga Athina, në datë 7 nëntor 1925 Mithat Frashëri jep një informacion të detajuar lidhur rreth bisedimeve të tij me autoritete të larta të shtetit grek, pikëpamjet e tyre të gabuara për ortodhoksët shqiptarë, numrin dhe karakterin etnik, çështjen e shtimit të shkollave greke për minoritetin, kundërshtitë për autoqefalinë e kishës shqiptare._

“Z.Ministër! Si vazhdim ne telegrafi im i 4 Ct, relatif me konvensionin për nënshtetësinë dhe tendenca që çfaqetë në Ministri Helenike për të bashkuarë këtë çështje me atë të shkollavet greke:
Më 3 Ct, vajçë ne Drejtori Gjeneral të kuvendonj se amiral Haxhi Qiriakoja si axhami dhe provizor nukë mirretë me punët e zyravet. Kisha një tok sende për t i thënë, midis të tjerave ajo e Maxhar Dinos, e pesë fëmijëvet shqiptarë në Konicë që (veç shtëpivet) u kanë marrë dhe drithët e arësë. Për Maxharin më dha fjalë se të nesërmen do ta thëresë vetë ta pyesë dhe të kupëtojë punën. Edhe me të vërtet kështu bëri. Që me 4 Ct, Maxhar Dinoja u la i lirë në Athinë duke u detyruarë që të paraqitetë çdo ditë në polici. Për Koniciotët më dha fjalë se do të shkrojë në Konicë. Për punën e konvensionit më tha se do jipetë një afat i ri, po shtoj, edhe Shqipërija nukë mban zotimet e saj, dhe duke thirurë Z.Kolokotroni çeli çështjen e shkollavet greke. I thashë se po bisedonj jo zyrtarisht, me qenë se nuk kam no një autorizim, as që Qeverija ime më ka bërë no një komunikim gjer më sot.
Kupëtova se:
1. Greqija beson që në Shqipëri ka dyqind e tridhjetë mijë ortodoksë-grekër, prej të cilëve vetëm 300 janë shqipëtarë, që duanë Shqipënë; të tjerët janë grekër dhe duanë greqishtenë;
2. Se kisha Shqipëtare duhet të jetë autonome dhe jo autokefale;
3. Se ortodoksët shqipëtarë duanë mprojturë prej Greqisë;
4. Se Z.Ahmet Zogu ka bërë zotime për këtë punë kur ishte në Beligrad;
5. Se tani duhetë që edhe Shqipërija të bëjë një marrëveshje, një konvension për këta sende me Greqinë.
*Me një fjalë Zoti Ministrë, Greqija kërkon të lozë përkundrejt Shqipërisë atë rol që ka lojturë Rusi e Carëvet përkundrejt Tyrqisë së Sulltanëvet. Refutova pretendimet e Ministrisë Greke, po, me qenë se ishte bërë vonë, prëmë vajta dhe pashë Kolokotronin, në zyrë të ti. Biseduamë afëro një orë e 15 minuta. I dhashë të kupëtojë se çështja e Minoritetevet, me qenë se kemi 20.000 grekofonë, në Shqipëri nukë duhet të përdoretë si veglë politike, se kështu ka qenë edhe teori e Greqisë (me anë të delegatit të saj Politis) në Shoqëri të Kombevet, më 1924;
Se, me ingjerencën që po bën Greqija në Shqipëri, po çel udhën për ingjerencën sllave në Maqedoni;
Se, as në Poloni s ka më shkolla ruse, as në Maqedoni shkolla bullgare, as në Rumeli Orientale shkolla greke, as në Rumani shkolla greke, as në Çekosllovaki shkolla gjermane për sllavët;
Se, Shqipërija po mban me të hollat e saja shkolla greqishte për grekofonët, jo për hatërin e Greqisë, po për hatërin e Shoqërisë së Kombevet, me qenë se çështja e Minoritetevet ka të bëjë me S.d.N dhe jo me Greqinë;*
Se, Greqija duke u përzjerë me punët e brendëshme të Shqipërisë, do të bëhetë shkak që të ftohenë të dy Shtetet dhe mbase Shqipërija të kërkojë një mik tjatrë;
Se, Shqipërija nukë do të permetojë që një Shtet i huaj të përzihetë në punët e saj të brendshme;
Se, Z.Ahmed Zogu, edhe në ka bërë no një premtim si njeri privat në Beligrad, ky premtim s ka të bëjë me qeverinë Shqipëtare.
Sa për kishën, për të cilën Z.Kolokotroni thoshte që është gati të verë në shërbim tënë ndërhyrjen e tij, i thashë se Shqipëria është gati të çojë një komision në Patrikanë, ku Patriku të vendosnjë se do ta njohë autokefale, gjë e cila duhet t i vijë mirë edhe Greqisë që është shtet ortodoks, dhe jo të jemi të varurë nga patrikana e cila sot është nënë influencën tyrke me qenë se Patriku vetë dhe gjithë parësi e Fanarit janë nënështetas tyrq. *Si mbarova këto kuvendova, si pa dashurë, e suallmë fjalën mbi situatën e Shqipëtarëvet në Greqi; mbi shtrëngimet që vuajnë; mbi mënyrën me të cilën qeverija greke i ndalon që të rrojnë, ose i shtrëngon që të ikënë; mbi programin sistematik që ndiqetë nga ana e qeverisë qendrore greke për këto sjellje, me gjithë deklaratat e bëra në Lausanne dhe në Genevë; mbi të përzënët e 35.000 Shqipëtarëvet të Kostur dhe Fllërinës; qysh tani ata të mjerë vijnë në Shqipëri.* Edhe konkludova: Padyshim gjëja më e mirë për Shqipërinë do të jetë të përzërë ata të 20.000 grekofonë që janë në Delvinë; po prapë Greqija do të na ketë hua edhe nja 40.000 frymë të tjera, me qenë se gjer më tani, janë përzërë me pahir, me dru dhe të rahurë, më teprë se 60.000 Shqipëtarë.
Argumentet e mija e impresionuanë Z-in Kolokotroni. Po këto fjalë dua që t ja them sot ose nesrë, edhe Z-it Pangalos, edhe Z-it Kaftanxhogllu, edhe Ministrit të ri që u emërua die. Sot ose nesrë do të kem një bisedim të gjatë me zheneral Kondulin, mbi të cilin do të bënj një raport të veçan. Ju lutem, passi të studiohetë ky raporti im, të më rrëfehetë kthielltazi pikëpamja e Qeverisë sënë. Ju lutem prapë të mbahem në kurent të demarshevet, kërkesavet dhe pretendimevet që bën Ministri grek, do verbalisht do me nota. Do të qe fort nevojë që të më komunikohenë mua kopiet e notavet ose teksti i bisedimevet.
Pranoni, ju lutem, Zoti Ministrë, të falat e mia me nderime”.

----------


## BARAT

*Si u grabitën dhe dënuan të mëdhenjtë e Çamërisë nga shovinistët grek*



Tensioni diplomatik mes Athinës dhe Tiranës ka vazhduar gjatë gjithë kohës që Mithat Frashëri ishte ministër fuqiplotë i Shqipërisë në shtetin Grek. Në një informacion të vazhdueshëm mes Mit hat Frashërit dhe Ministrisë së Jashtme, qeveria shqiptare u vu në dijeni regullisht për kushtet e rënda në të cilën ndodheshin të burgosurit shqiptarë në Greqi. Në një telegram Mit hat Frashëri shkruan se nga ana e autoriteteve greke janë të dënuar disa figura të njohura të popullsisë çame. Por mendimi i ministrit Fuqiplotë ishte se që të nesërmen e Luftës Ballkanike politika helnike u shfaq hapur për të përndjekur dhe përzënë elementët myslimanë shqiptarë nga Epiri dhe Maqedonia. Po sipas tij për ortodoksër Greqia kishte tendencë të plotë që t i cilësonte ata si grekër, meqënëse, sipas mentalitetit helen, një ortodoks nuk mund të jetë gjë tjetër veçse një grek.Një nga çështjet me të cilën u përball kryediplomati shqiptar i Athinës, Mithat Frashëri, ishte ajo e pajisjes së shqiptarëve që jetonin në shtetin fqinj me certefikata kombëtare, gjë që padyshim deri në ato momente ishte penguar rregullisht nga qarqet greke. Por Mithat Frashëri i ka relatuar me urgjencë Tiranës zyrtare për ta njohur me një faktë të ri që bëhet i ditur nga qarqet e qeverisë greke, e pikërisht me termi “origjinë albanaise”, ku qeveria greke kërkon të njohi si shqiptarë vetëm ata që kanë lindur në Shqipëri.
Refuzimi për të njohur nënshtetësisë shqiptare
Mithat Frashëri është tepër i bindur kur në një nga letrat e tij dërguar Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë thekson: “Që kur se kam ardhurë si ministrë i Shqipërisë këtu në Athinë, jam bindur që qeverija greke ka dhe ndjek dy qëllime: Së pari, të përzërë nga Greqija gjithë shqiptarët sa janë, duke u grabitur pasurinë. Së dyti, passi të shpëtoj nga kjo barrë, të siguroj helenizmën dhe aneksionin e Korçës dhe të Gjirokastrës. Gjithë punët, veprimetë, aktetë e autoritetëvet greke prierin drejt këtij qëllimi,ukë shoh as më të paktin përjashtim. Të përzënët me dru të 30.000 shqiptarëvet të Kostur dhe Fllorinës; refuzimi i të njohurit të nënshtetësisë shqiptare; sjellja sistematike kundrë Çamëvet tërë këto janë fakte të kthiellta”.
Zgjerohet aktiviteti i komitetetve të Vorioepirit
Tendencat e atyre që pretendonin të ashtëquajturin “vorioepir”, e kishin filluar aktivitetin e tyre fill pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, ndërkohë që në vitet kur Mithat Frashëri shërbente si Ministër Fuqiplotë, aktiviteti i tyre ishte rritur ndjeshëm. Për këtë qëllim Mithat Frashëri relaton: “Kam lajme si sillogët Vorioipiriotë (këtu në Athinë, në Selanik, në Janinë, dhe gjetkë) kanë një aktivitet të math, me kolaborim të ngushtë me Qeverinë Greke. Nga ana tjatrë ingjerenca e Greqisë në çështje të ortodhoksëvet të Shqipërisë, dhe aktiviteti i komitetëvet të quajturë Vorioipiriotë, janë tepër bërtitëse”.
Shtypi ndërkombëtar tërheq vëmendjen
Duke iu referuar shtypit të huaj perendimor, Mithat Frashëri njofton Tiranën zyrtare për rrezikun që i kanoset jugut të Shqipërisë. “Është mjaft të këndojë njeriu shtypin grek, të hedhë një sy mbi botimet e tyre zyrtare në gjuhë të huaj, të vërejë aktivitetin e zhvilluarë në Kongreset, në Konferencat dhe sidomos në S.d.N për të kuptuarë se qysh Greqija ndjek qëllime në Jugë të Shqipërisë”.
Autoritetetet greke lejojnë grabitjen e pasurive
*Tiranë, 8 shtator 1925, ministri Fuqiplotë në Athinë jep një informacion për ministrinë e Punëve të Brendëshme ku thuhet: “Zotit Ministrit të P. të Mbrendshme. Prapë kundra dekllaratësë që bëri Delegati Grek në Lausanne Z.Caclamanos, në janar 1922, u përzunë me pahir dhe me dru:
*Të tërë Shqiptarët e Prevezës.
*Të tërë Shqiptarët e Janinës.
*Një pjes e madhe e shqiptarëvet të Konicesë.
*Të tërë shqiptarët e Pargësë.
*Një shumicë shqiptarësh të vetë Çamërisë”.*
Refugjatët grek në shtëpitë e shqiptarëve
Por grekët nuk ndalen vetëm me përzënien e shqiptarëve nga shtëpitë e tyre. Në këto banesa strehoen ata që Mithat Frashëri i emërton si “refugjatë grekë”. Duke u ndalur në këtë pikë, Ministri Fuqiplotë relaton për zyrtarët e Tiranës.
*Shqiptarët mysliman në Epir ose në Maqedhoni s kanë të drejtë as të shesin as të japin me qera as të marrin të hollat e pasunivet të tyne.
*As nji shtëpi s ka mbetur e lire: tekdo kanë kallur me pahir refugjatë, duke hedhurë rrugavet të zotërit e shtëpivet.
Shumë shtëpi rrijnë të zbrazura, dhe prapë refugjatët grek qeverija i instalon në shtëpit të shqiptarëvet.
*Refugjatët me lejen e autoritetevet, grabisin pasuninë, kopshtet, ullinjtë, fiqtë, vneshtët dhe drithët e Shqiptarëvet.
Drejtësia greke e mbyllur për shqiptarët
Duke iu referuar shtatorit të vitit 1925. Mithat Frashëri shkruan se: “Pasuni e grabiturë gjer më sot me llogarinë më të poshtme arin vleftën 2.700.000 napolona ari”. Po sipas relacionit tij “Dyert e drejtësis janë të mbyllura për Shqiptarët, dhe ta rrahurët, të grabitunët, të burgosurët, janë buka e përditëshme për ta. Kjo situatë tragjike është dëftyerë edhe në raportat e Z.Carl Bratli, që udhëtoj në Çamëri, nga ana e Shoqënisë së Kombevet. Qëllimi i këtyne sjelljeve është që të shtrëngohenë Shqiptarët të ikinë nga Greqija, dhe të grabitet e doravisht pasuni e tyre”.
(vijon nesër)


*REKOMANDIMET
Çduhet të bënte Shqipëria për të ndaluar genocidin
Gjatë një relacioni për inistrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë, dërguar nga Athina më 17 qershor 1925, Ministri Fuqiplotë mithat Frashëri shkruan: “Kam rekomanduar të bëjmë dhe ne atë që po na bën Greqija për elementin Shqiptar-mysliman, domethënë:
1-Të ndalojmë grekofonët prej votimit legjislatif;
2-Ti ndalojmë së bleri dhe së shituri pasununë të pa tundurë;
3-Të mos lihet një grekofon të dalë jashtë Shqipërisë;
4-Të shkruhetë pasuni e tundëshme e grekofonvet si bagëti; kafshë, drithë;
5-Të shkruhen shtëpitë e tyre;
6-Të rekizisionohenë shtëpit e tyre dhe të instalohenë brënda në këto shtëpi refugjatë çamër që kanë ikur nga keqbërjet e autoritetet lokale greke”.*

----------


## BARAT

Historia perseritet.....mos harroni

*Hrushovi e Venizelos flasin për Vorio-Epirin, në dëm të Shqipërisë*


Në dëshminë e tij Ramiz Alia flet gjatë për marrëdhëniet e Shqipërisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik, pas prishjes së miqësisë me Jugosllavinë. Në këto kushte, Enver Hoxha merr disa takime të njëpasnjëshme me Stalinin, por po në këtë kohë në Tiranë ndodh një incident. Shpërthen një bombë në oborin e Ambasadës Sovjetike në Tiranë, për të cilën Ramiz Alia aludon se duhet të kishte dorë UDB-ja jugosllave. Një gjë e tillë kaloi me burgosje dhe pushkatime, pikërisht kur Ministria e Brendshme udhëhiqej nga Mehmet Shehu. Por interesante marrëdhëniet midis Shqipërisë dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik bëhen mbas vdekjes së Josif Stalinit dhe marrjes së pushtetit nga Nikita Hrushovi. Fryma liberale, që kërkonte të lanëonte udhëheqësi i ri i vendit më të madh të kampit socialist, u përçua edhe në kryeqytetin shqiptar, madje në Konferencën e Tiranës të vitit 1956 Enver Hoxha u kryqëzua keq, ku midis të tjerash u përmend fort dhe kulti i individit. Më pas, Ramiz Alia flet për bazën ushtarako-detare të Pashalimanit në Vlorë, edhe pse Traktati i Varshavës e shihte këtë si një pikë dominuuese në Mesdhe dhe jo si një vend mbrojtjeje. Ai shpjegon se ku nisi zanafilla e problemeve mes Enver Hoxhës dhe Hrushovit, acarimi i mëtejshëm i të cilave solli jo vetëm prishjen e miqësisë me shtetin e madh, por dhe shkëputjen e marrëdhënieve diplomatike për 30 vjet me radhë.

Vitet, që i paraprijnë “dimrit të madh”
Përsa i përket miqësisë me Bashkimin Sovjetik duhen patur parasysh dy momente. Momenti i parë është ai i luftës. Në kohën e Luftës, Bashkimi Sovjetik zinte vend të posaçëm për të gjithë ne partizanët shqiptarë, por jo vetëm për ne. Jo për arsye ideologjike, por kryesisht të asaj që Bashkimi Sovjetik printe në luftën kundër Gjermanisë Naziste. Pra, në popull kishte një simpati të veçantë për rusët. Nuk mund të them unë që ai fshatari në Skrapar kuptonte gjë nga ideologjia komuniste. S’e dija unë mirë e jo më fshatari i zakonshëm. Të mos harrojmë se për komunizmin në atë kohë kanë ekzistuar rrëfime fantastike: thuhej se komunistët marrin motrën për grua, se të gjithë hanë bukë në një kazan etj… Këto rrëfime ishin prezente edhe në Shqipëri.
Shpërthimi i bombës në Ambasadën Sovjetike
Më duket se kjo ndodhi në shkurt të vitit 1950. Nuk i di detajet e ngjarjes. Ministër i Brendshëm në atë kohë ishte Mehmet Shehu. Është folur se janë pushkatuar dhjetë vetë. Tashti vonë kam lexuar se pas kësaj ngjarjeje janë arrestuar 22 veta, por nuk e di se a janë pushkatuar të gjithë. Duhet të keni parasysh se shpërthimi i bombës ndodhi në vitet pas prishjes së jugosllavëve me sovjetikët, prandaj ka mundësi që ky shpërthim të jetë inskenuar nga jugosllavët, me qëllim që të acaroheshin marrëdhëniet midis Shqipërisë dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik. Po flas për një version të mundshëm. Duke i marrë parasysh të gjitha, nuk mund as se si të justifikohet pushkatimi i njerëzve pa gjyq. Aq më tepër kur asnjëri prej tyre nuk kishte të bënte me këtë ngjarje. Tashti vonë kam lexuar se veprën e ka bërë një oficer, i cili më vonë është arrestuar. Për personat e pushkatuar mund të them se kështu rezulton sipas Gjykatës së Lartë. Gjykata e Lartë i shpalli të pafajshëm.
Konferenca e Tiranës: Dy ditët kritike të Enver Hoxhës
Nëse e shikojmë në restrospektivë, Konferenca e Tiranës ka pasur dy aspekte. Aspekti i parë, nuk ka dyshim është ai i brendshëm. Nën ndikimin e Kongresit XX, edhe në Shqipëri ishte krijuar një disponim, që kërkonte të bëheshin ndryshime. Disponimi për ndryshime domethënë i shtynë disa njerëz. Të interesuar për ndryshime më radikale në këtë kongres ishin Pajo Islami, Nijazi Jaho jurist, që ishte sekretar Partie në Tiranë, një filozof që quhej Peço Fidhi etj. Ka qenë dhe Xhaferr Vokshi, po ky nuk kishte rol kryesor. Pra, këta mendonin se duhen bërë disa veprime në Shqipëri në frymën e Kongresit XX. Këtu synohej edhe kritika ndaj udhëheqësve të atëhershëm, e cila, sipas tyre, duhej të ishte më tolerante dhe më e hapur. Por, në këtë konferencë, mplekset edhe faktori i jashtëm, që ishte faktori jugosllav. Të mos harrojmë që te ne njerëzit shpeshherë, kur përmendet faktori jugosllav, mendojnë se kemi të bëjmë me një psikomani, me një paranojë. Është e vërtetë që, në njëfarë mënyre, sidomos për Enver Hoxhën, problemi jugosllav ishte një lloj paranoje. Por, duhet ta themi objektivisht se Jugosllavia, edhe më parë, edhe më vonë, për mendimin tim, edhe sot ka gisht në veprimet që zhvillohen në Shqipëri. Si, sa, në ç’mënyrë, unë nuk jam në gjendje ta them. Nëse do t’i referohesha konferencës së Tiranës, ishte fare evidente që Ambasada Jugosllave në Tiranë, (aty ishte dhe një kosovar, njëfarë Rexhep Xhiha, i cili më vonë u bë ambasador në Turqi), ka qenë tepër aktive përsa i përket kësaj konference. Madje kanë bërë edhe takime në Ambasadën Jugosllave, ku kanë qenë prezentë disa prej atyre që diskutuan në këtë konferencë. Ta zëmë, ishte njëfarë Hulusi Spahiu etj. Tendenca jugosllave ishte që, ashtu siç në vendet e tjera të ish-kampit, të rehabilitoheshin ata që ishin titistë. Në Shqipëri duhej rehabilituar Koçi Xoxe. Natyrisht që rehabilitimi i Koçi Xoxes kishte domethënien e rrëzimit të Enver Hoxhës. Prandaj konferenca e Tiranës duhet analizuar në këto dy aspekte. Është e vërtetë që konferenca nisi ndryshe e përfundoi ndryshe. Në ditën e parë kishte shumë pyetje sugjestive, në të cilat shfaqeshin edhe mendime kritike. U krijua një atmosferë tepër e rëndë. I deleguar nga udhëheqja e lartë ishte Beqir Balluku. Beqiri nuk ishte në gjendje të përgjigjej në pyetjet të cilat i parashtroheshin. Më pastaj u njoftua Enveri, i cili gjendej në Vlorë për pushime. Enveri erdhi në konferencë dhe i përballoi këto probleme. I mori një nga një pyetjet, që kishin shtruar njerëzit, dhe u përgjigj duke atakuar pikëpamjet, të cilat nuk përkonin me konceptet e atëhershme të Partisë. Por, po e përsëris, që aty për aty nuk pa patur arrestime. Më vonë ka patur, pas konferencës. Më duket se nuk ka patur shumë arrestime. Më tepër kishte internime. Ta zëmë, Nijazi Jaho e Peço Fidhi u internuan. Edhe Xhaferr Vokshi u internua, më duket në Durrës.
Baza ushtarake e Vlorës: Sovjetikët kontrollojnë Mesdheun
Unë nuk kam qenë ndonjëherë në atë bazë, por vetë fakti që në Sazan-Vlorë ishin dhjetë nëndetëse, (të mos harrojmë se atëherë në pellgun e Mesdheut shtete shumë më të mëdha nuk kishin kaq nëndetëse), dëshmon se ka qenë një bazë e madhe. Ishte evidente që sovjetikët këtë bazë nuk e kishin për qëllime mbrojtëse, ta zëmë, për mbrojtjen e Shqipërisë, por kjo ishte një pikë për dominim në Mesdhe. Kur erdhi Hrushovi në Shqipëri në vitin 1959 dhe pa Butrintin, tha se ai mund të khthej në një bazë fantastike, me të cilën mund të kontrollohej tërë Mesdheu.
Po të lexoni me vëmendje fjalimet e Enver Hoxhës në konferencëne 81 prative komuniste në Moskë, vërehen dy shkaqe të prishjes: shkaku nacional dhe ai ideologjik. Mendimi im ka qenë dhe është se në të gjitha grindjet, divorcet, prishjet etj., me Jugosllavinë, Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe me Kinën, ka predominuar aspekti nacional, i cili ishte i mpleksur edhe me spektin ideologjik. Ose, më saktë, aspekti ideologjik ishte përbërës i aspektit nacional. Kur ndodhi ndarja me jugosllavët, përmendëm edhe më parë çështjen e unionit monetar, doganor, eksplotimit ekonomik etj. E njëjta gjë, flas për aspektin ekonomik, ishte prezente edhe në rastin me sovjetikët. Qëndrimi arrogant i specialistëve sovjetikë, ndërhyrja e tyre në punët tona të brendshme, ndihmat e pakta që na jepeshin, pastaj bisedimet e Hrushovit me Titon, llogaritjet e tij me grekët… Hrushovi bisedonte me Venizelosin për çështje të Shqipërisë, për të ashtuquajturin Vorio-Epir, pa pyetur fare. Pra, këto probleme kishin të bënin me lirinë dhe pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Në këtë mënyrë u ngjallën problemet e para me sovjetikët, aq më tepër kur Bashkimi Sovjetik atëherë ishte vendi i vetëm që mund të ndihmonte Shqipërinë. Më pastaj, dolën prezent edhe aspektet ideologjike, të cilat nisën që me qëndrimin me Stalinin. Shikoni, Shqipëria nuk kishte ndonjë hall të madh për vetë personalitetin e Stalinit, por, qëndrimi i tij ishte i lidhur ngushtë me figurën e Enver Hoxhës. Pra, atakimi i kultit të Stalinit kishte domethënien e atakimit të kultit të Enver Hoxhës. Aspekti ideologjik mori, si të thuash, të përpjetën, veçanërisht kur filluan mosmarrëveshjet kinezo-sovjetike. Pastaj, vajtja e Hrushovit me 1955 në Jugosllavi ishte një goditje e rëndë për Shqipërinë. Hrushovi u kërkoi falje jugosllavëve për të gjitha ato që ndodhën pas vitit 1948. Por nuk u mor vesh nëse ai kërkoi falje vetëm në emër të vet apo edhe në emër të të gjitha shteteve të kampit socialist. Madje Bulganini i tha Titos se është marksist-leninist i shquar. Pra, në këtë mënyrë nisi konflikti me rusët. Kjo u shoqërua me përkrahjen e Kinës në raportet ideologjike ndaj Bashkimit Sovjetik.
(vijon nesër)


PAS KONGRESIT XX
Enveri kritikoi kultin e Stalinit
Nëse nuk gabohem, Enveri te Stalini ka qenë në vitin 1947. Ky ishte takimi i tyre i parë. Këtu ka qenë prezent edhe Koçi Xoxe. Pastaj vjen takimi në vitin 1949. Këtë herë Enveri vajti në Moskë me ftesë të Stalinit. Në ato takime mendoj së është folur për raportet politike dhe ekonomike të dy shteteve. Po t’i referohem prapë Gjilasit, më duket se herën e parë kur ka shkuar Enveri në Moskë, Stalini ka kërkuar edhe mendimin e jugosllavëve për atë çka përfaqëson në të vërtetë ai. Ka qenë Rakoviqi ai që ka dhënë mendime se Enveri mund të pritet dhe se Koçi Xoxe është një burrë i mirë etj. T’u kthehemi bisedave të Enverit me Stalinin. Pra, pikësëpari, është biseduar për ndihmën ekonomike që i nevojitej Shqipërisë. Me këtë rast morëm kombinatin e tekstileve, të sheqerit dhe atë të drurit në Elbasan etj. Në bazë të shënimeve të Enver Hoxhës, me Stalinin është diskutuar edhe çështja nacionale. Problemi jugosllav ishte në epiqendër, ishte, si të thuash, i të dy palëve, dhe natyrisht, Enveri e ka ngritur edhe problemin e Kosovës. Stalini është përgjigjur në mënyrë të përgjithshme se Kosova duhet t’i përkasë Shqipërisë etj. Pra, ishte një përgjigje pa angazhim, të cilën kushdo mund ta thotë. Unë do thosha kështu. Duke qenë Stalini në krye të Bashkimit Sovjetik, të gjitha të mirat e mundshme i atribuoheshin atij. Por për figurën e Stalinit mendimi im është që tek ne krijimi i një kulti të adhurimit jokritik është krijuar pas vdekjes së tij. Është koha kur Stalini nisi të ankohej në vetë Bashkimin Sovjetik, pas kongresit të njëzetë të PK të BS-së. Në këtë kongres ka marrë pjesë edhe Enveri. Kur ka ardhur në Shqipëri, unë e kam dëgjuar në nëj plenium të Komitetit Qendror të Rinisë. Koincidoi që tamam në këtë plenium unë u largova nga rinia, për shkak se isha emëruar ministër i Arsimit. Enveri në këtë plenium foli për kultin e Stalinit, për ngjarjet në kongres dhe përgjithsisht për problemin e kultit. Edhe në kongresin e tretë të PPSH-së është kritikuar kulti i individit. Enveri foli më tepër në planin teorik. Përsa u përket gjërave konkrete, pak a shumë perifrazoi atë që ishte dëgjuar në kongres, pa hyrë shumë në detaje.

----------


## BARAT

*Ç’bisedoi Meta me të dërguarin e Papandreut*

*Ahmeti në letrën drejtuar Papandreut: Shqiptarët dhe grekët janë popuj miq*

...Kryeministri Meta sapo ishte kthyer nga Franca ku kishte marrë pjesë në një Akademi shkencore dhe ishte takuar me Ministrin e jashtëm francez Vedrine. Ministri fracez e kishte vlerësuar shumë deklaratën e qeverisë shqiptare lidhur me ngjarjet e ndodhura në fshatin Tanushe në Maqedoni. Mbasi një qëndrimi prej dy ditësh në Tiranë, ai do të shkonte përsëri në Madrid në një takim pune me kryeministrin e atëhershëm të Spanjës Aznar. Ishte një turr lobingu politike që Meta e kishte ndërmarrë për integrimin e Shqipërisë. I kisha kërkuar që në Spanjë të shkoja edhe unë për ta shoqëruar dhe kishte rënë dakord që të isha pjesë e delegacionit.
Darka në “Rogner”
Gjatë kohës që po i raportoja lidhur me ecurinë e ngjarjeve në maqedoni, i bie një telefonatë. Pas telefonatës në gjuhen anglisht, më thotë duke ndërprerë bisedën se do jemi për darkë në Hotel Rogner. Nga që të nesërmen do niseshim në Spanjë, darka m’u duk e çuditshme dhe e pyeta se cili ishte qëllimi i saj. Me tha se do hamë darkë me këshilltarin kryesore të Jorgo Papandreut, Aleks Rondos, i cili është nisur të vijë në Tiranë me një mesazh. Do jetë një darkë pune dhe me kaq e mbylli bisedën. Për Aleks Rondosin vetëm kisha dëgjuar se ishte nga më të besuarit e Papandreut. Isha përshendetur më atë vetëm dy herë kalimthi. Herën e parë në Budapest në prill 2000 kur kemi qenë me Nanon në aktivitetin e Forumit për Problemet Etnike dhe herën e dytë në Athinë në dhjetor 2000, kur isha me Metën përsëri në Forumin për marrëdhëniet Etnike të Alen Kassof.
U takuam në darkë në një nga sallat e rezervuara të Hotel Rogner. Ndodhej edhe këshilltari diplomatik i Metës. Rondos u fut menjëherë në temë. Ai i foli Metës për shqetësimin e Greqisë lidhur me ngjarjet në Maqedoni dhe veçanërisht UÇK-në e Ali Ahmetit. (Pavarsisht se Ahmeti akoma nuk kishte dalë hapur si përfaqësuesi politik i UÇK-së, Rondos e dinte kush ishte drejtuesi i saj. Ahmeti këtë do ta bënte në mbremjen e 17 marsit 2001. Por kjo është temë tjetër).
Kërkesat e Rondosit: UÇK të mos prekë pronat e helenik Petrelium
Nga ana e tij, Meta me shumë qetësi i shpiegoi qëndrimin racional të mbajtur nga qeveria shqiptare ndaj këtyre ngjarjve dhe pritjen pozitive që i ishte bërë këtij qëndrimi nga kancelaritë perëndimore. Pas këtij shpiegimi, Rondos i foli më hapur. Ai kërkoi që Meta të shfrytëzonte gjithë ndikimin e tij në radhët e UÇK-së dhe të forcave politike në Maqedoni që vatrat e konfliktit të mos preknin pronat e Helenic Petrolium dhe të mos shtrihej konflikti në kufirin greko-maqedonas. (Kishte disa muaj që Meta e kishte kapërcyer ftohtësinë në marrëdhëniet me Greqinë të krijuar pas zgjedhjeve lokale të tetorit 2000 në Himarë). Pasi u mendua disa minuta, Meta kthehet nga unë dhe më thote: “Mos hajde nesër me mua në Madrid, por shko në Tetovë, na duhet t’i ndihmojmë”. “Por e bëjmë këtë punë kur të kthehemi nga Madridi” i thashë. “Jo, jo me tha me nxitim, nesër, bile fol që sonte me ata dhe thuaju të mos na ngatërrojnë. I kemi miqtë tanë”. Nuk e zgjata me bisedën. Ndërkaq Rondos shikonte nga ne, por ishte shumë pak i habitur. Më vone mora vesh se ai i dinte lidhjet e mija me UÇK-në. (Gjithmonë pranë Metës ka pasur njerëz që Athinën e kanë vënë në dijeni në kohen e duhur për ngjarje të rëndësishme). Akoma nuk kishin mbritur në Tiranë disa nga kryetarët e partive politike shqiptare të Maqedonisë dhe të Kosovës. Ndërsa erdhi para tyre, Aleks Rondos.
Udhëtimi në Maqedoni dhe biseda telefonike me Ali Ahmetin
Të nesërmen, Meta u nis në Madrid i shoqëruar nga keshilltari i tij diplomatik, ndërsa unë në Tetovë. Për të qenë më i sigurt, mora disa masa sigurimi pasi të hyja në teritorin e Maqedonisë. (Kishte filluar lufta dhe udhëtimi nëpër Maqedoni kishte filluar të bëhej i pasigurtë). I telefonova zëvendeskryetarit të PDSH, Menduh Thaçi me të cilin deri atëherë kishim vetëm njohje dhe respekt reciprok dhe i kërkova që të më dërgonte një makinë policie shoqërimi.(PDSH ishte në qeverinë e drejtuar nga Georgievski dhe zëvendësministri i brendshëm ishte Refet Elmazi i PDSH, ndërsa Ministre e brendshme ishte akoma Dosta Dimovska). Menduhi me gatishmërinë e tij karakteristike me garantoi për masat e sigurimit dhe njëkohësisht edhe për takimin me Arbër Xhaferrin. Pasi kalova Qafën e Thanës në pjesën e kufirit të Maqedonisë, pavarësisht tensionit që vihej re për shkak të konfliktit që kishte filluar, nuk me penguan. I shoqëruar nga makina e policisë që me kishte dërguar Menduhi, mbërrita i qetë në Tetove. Kisha tre probleme për të zgjidhur. E para duhej të flisja me Abazin (Aliun) dhe ti thoshja që të kishte kujdes, por edhe të ruhej nga provokimet, që mund ti bënte dikush dhe pastaj t’ia faturonin UÇK. E dyta duhej të takohesha me drejtuesit me të lartë të PDSH dhe ti bindja të vinin në Tiranë në takim me kryeministrin Meta. E treta me duhej të takoja edhe udhëheqjen e PPD për t’u thënë edhe atyre që të vinin në Tiranë në takim me Metën. (Kishim dijeni për mosmarreveshjet midis dy partive politike shqiptare, por gjykova se situata e krijuar do ma bënte më të lehtë. E fillova me të parën: Kujdes në kufirin me Greqinë?
Pas sistemimit në një hotel që kishte pronar një simpatizant të PDSH, dola për një shtetitje dhe nga celulari im mora në telefon Abazin (Aliun). I thashë që të kishte kujdes lidhur me Greqinë, me investimet greke në Maqedoni dhe mosshtrirjen e konfliktit në kufirin greko-maqedonas. Njëkohësisht i thashë që të merret masa edhe për provokacionet që mund të bëheshin nga shërbimet sekrete të disa vendeve të rajonit. Nuk i thashë asgjë se cili e kishte kërkuar një gjë të tillë, por se ishin sugjerime nga ana ime. U kuptuam shumë shpejt me Abazin (Aliun). Dhe ai i mori shumë mirë masat.

----------


## BARAT

*“Si e përballuam sulmin e ushtrisë greke”
Dyluftimi me artilerinë e rëndë dhe përballimi i mësymjes monarke në vijën e kufirit
*

L.Veizi
Thotë se muaji gusht i vitit 1949 i kujton një ngjarje të hidhur në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke. Madje, ai shprehet se në një kohë kur populli shqiptar i ishte përveshur punës për ndërtimin e jetës së re, forca të shumta monarko-fashiste greke ndërmorën një provokacion në shkallë të gjerë kundër vendit tonë, kryesisht në rrethin e Korçës e Gjirokastrës, ku me këtë akt të paskrupullt ata donin ta justifikonin në sy të opinionit botëror, me pretekstin e hakmarrjes për asgjesimin e forcave të ushtrisë demokratike greke, që rezistonin në malet e Gramozit e të Vicit. E sipas tij, qëllimi i tyre i djallëzuar ishte i dyfishtë: duke dashur të përfitonin nga situata e turbullt e atyre viteve në Ballkan, shpresonin të realizonin, qoftë edhe pjesërisht, ëndrrën e vjetër, aneksimin e të ashtuquajturit Vorio-Epir.
- Ishte një provokacion apo një sulm frontal?
- Ngjarjet e gushtit 1949 vetëm emrin kishin provokacione, sepse në të vërtetë përbënin një sulm tipik fashist me paramendime aneksioniste. Dueli midis baterisë së artilerisë së parë antitank 76 m/m ZIS (prodhim rus) kundër grupit grek 55 m/m (prodhim amerikan) u shkaktoi humbje monarkëve. Nga bateria mbetën dëshmorë Riza Hoti, që ishte shënjues, dhe Nikolla Naçi (minoritar), i cili ishte komandant toge. Këto ngjarje janë pasqyruar me realizëm dhe në gazetën “L’humanite” nga gazetari frances i ndodhur në front Pier Cuortade.
- Në ç’pozicion ju gjeti kjo ngjarje?
- Në vitin 1949 unë isha komandant i grupit të artilerisë kundërtank. Ky grup, pas provokacionit grek u rrit e u bë regjiment. Fillimisht grupi e kishte vendin e dislokimit në Zemlak të rrethit të Korçës. Pas formimit si regjiment artileria u zhvendos për në Librazhd dhe më pas u dislokua në Mjekës të Elbasanit
- Çfarë force kishte grupi në fillimet e tij?
- Kur u emërova komandant i grupit të artilerisë kundërtank, sapo isha kthyer nga studimet në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Në të njëjtën kohë kishte ardhur nga Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe ishin montuar 8 topat e kalibrit 76 mm ZIS (Zavod Imenji Stalin), që përbënin grupin e Zemlakut. Ky ishte dhe një armatim i kohës, pasi atëherë një pjesë e madhe e ushtrisë ishte me armë trofe. Në të njëjtën kohë, po me teknologji ruse, ishte formuar edhe regjimenti i artilerisë 52 milimetra me qendër në Elbasan. Ndërsa makinat që tërhiqnin topat ishin prodhim amerikan tip “Xhejms”, të cilat mund të ngjiteshin në të përpjeta të theksuara së bashku me ngarkesën.
- A kishit dijeni se ushtria greke mund të sulmonte Shqipërinë?
- Dy muaj përpara se të fillonin provokacionet, edhe sinjalet kishin ardhur deri te ne, ndaj edhe vigjilenca ishte rritur në buzë të kufirit. Por nga qershori grupi ynë, që ishte në përbërje të Divizionit të 8-të, mori urdhër nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm që të merrte pjesë në paradën ushtarake, që do të zhvillohej me rastin e 10 korikut, krijimit të Shtabit të Përgjithshëm, në Labinot të Elbasanit në vitin 1943.
- Grupi merrte urdhër nga Shtabi i Përgjithshëm apo nga Divizioni?
- Megjithëse ishim në përbërje të Divizionit të 8-të, grupi i artilerisë kundërtank cilësohet si rezervë e Shtabit të Përgjithshëm. Megjithatë, detyrat luftarake merreshin nga komanda e Divizionit, komandant i të cilit ishte nënkolonel Petrit Dume.
- Ju ishit i vetmi grup i dislokuar në zonë?
- Po me të njëjtat përmasa, një grup të tillë kishte dhe Gjirokastra. Atje komandonte Lame Çekani dhe grupi ishte në përbërje të Divizionit të 5-të. Edhe ata ishin në gatishmëri për të njëjtën gjë, edhe pse ushtria greke nuk arriti dot aq thellë sa të vinte në përdorim dhe njësinë e Gjirokastrës.
- Kur u nisët për në Tiranë?
- Në fillim të korrikut ishim gati për të shkuar te fusha e aviacionit në Tiranë, ku po bëheshin përgatitjet për paradën ushtarake. Duke qenë se rruga ishte e paasfaltuar, unë dhashë urdhër që “Xhejmsët” të mos i tërhiqnin topat, po i ngarkova në karroceritë e tyre për transport. Në ato vite rrugë e asfaltuar ishte vetëm segmenti i Qafë-Kërrabës deri në Elbasan, ndërsa pjesa tjetër ishte vetëm zhavorr. Por rrotat e armatimit të ri duhet të mos konsumoheshin. E kështu zgjidhja u gjet.
- Ndërkohë kufiri vazhdonte të ishte në gatishmëri?
- Natyrisht që gatishmëria ishte e lartë. Por edhe parada duhej zhvilluar për të treguar se Shqipëria e çliruar kishte një ushtri të mirorganizuar dhe me armatime të ndryshme. Por tërheqja e grupit të artilerisë kundërtank patjetër që sillte dobësimin e forcës luftarake në kufi. Ndaj largimi ynë për në Tiranë duhej bërë në fshehtësi të plotë, pasi grekët nuk duhej të merrnin vesh në asnjë mënyrë që ky armatim po largohej nga venddislokimi.
- Dhe si u organizuat?
- Të gjitha veprimet bëheshin natën. Gjithçka ishte tepër sekret. Edhe udhëtimi sërish u bë natën. Ditën pushonim. I futnim makinat me topa të ngarkuar në vende të sigurta larg syve të njerëzve. Gjithashtu makinat ishin të mbuluara me gjethe që të mos dalloheshin as nga aviacioni.
- Kur mbërritët në fushën e aviacionit?
- Në fakt, nuk mbërritëm. Kishim ndaluar në Librazhd. Fare pranë vendqëndrimit tonë ishte një garnizon ushtarak. Oficeri i rojës së garnizonit erdhi te ne dhe kërkoi komandantin e grupit. Kur u takuam, ai më tha: “Komandanti i Përgjithshëm kërkon të bisedojë me ju në telefon.” Shkuam në vendkomandë.
- Çfarë ju tha Enver Hoxha?
- Nuk u lidha dot me të, por më Shtabin e Përgjithshëm. Një nga oficerët madhorë më dha porosinë e veçantë që kishte lënë Komandanti i Përgjithshëm. Ai më tha: “Urdhri i komandantit të Përgjithshëm është që grupi i artilerisë kundërtank të kthehet në venddislokim, të zërë pozicionet luftarake dhe të jetë në gatishmëri të plotë. Hollësitë e tjera do t’i merrni nga komandanti i Divizionit, nënkolonel Petrit Dume.”
- Petrit Dume ju priste në Divizion?
- Ato ditë në Shkollën e Bashkuar në Tiranë po zhvillohej një stërvitje e madhe me komandantët e të gjithë divizioneve. Ajo quhet “stërvitje shtabi”. Ishte i pranishëm gjithshtu edhe komandanti i Divizionit të 8-të, nënkolonel Petrit Dume. Por duket se edhe ai e kishte lënë përgjysmë stërvitjen, pasi u paraqit shumë shpejt në komandën e Divizionit në Korçë. Kur u takuam, Petrit Dume më tha posaçërisht: “Kemi udhëzim nga Komandanti i Përgjithshëm që të mos bëhemi në asnjë rast sebep provokimi, pasi grekët aq duan. Kështu dhe ç’nuk thonë për ne.”
- Ishit në gatishmëri deri ditën e sulmit?
- Gjatë gjithë muajit korrik ne bëmë stërvitje. Përdornim një poligon të improvizuar në Progër. Bënim qitje reale, ku një makinë në një distancë të konsiderueshme tërhiqte një tank gjithashtu të improvizuar. Për të mos lënë vendin e dislokimit jashtë gatishmërie, qitjen stërvitore e bënim me bateri, një herë njëra dhe një herë tjetra.
- Ku mendohej se do të sulmonin trupat greke?
- Dihej se grekët kishin afruar trupa të shumta në kufirin me Shqipërinë. Ata donin që me një gur të vrisnin dy zogj. Kërkonin të rrethonin forcat partizane greke duke u marrë krahët nëpërmjet teritorit shqiptar, si dhe donin të vërtetonin se si Shqipëria ndihmonte komunistët grekë. Ndërsa vendi ku mendohej më i mundshëm për kalimin e tankeve të ushtrisë greke, ishte midis malit të Moraves dhe atij Ivan. Përveç pozicioneve të para në vijën e kufirit, ne kishim përforcuar pozicionet e dyta, që ishin në Cangonj.

----------


## BARAT

*SULMI: Grekët marrin karakollin shqiptar*

Duke kujtuar sulmin e ushtrisë greke në kufirin shqiptar, kolonel Xhafer Raça rrëfen: Më 2 gusht 1949 trupat greke sulmuan në Vidohohë, duke marrë nën kontroll pikën e kufirit. Në luftimet e para u vranë më shumë se 30 nga forcat e ushtrisë shqiptare. Në orën 02:00 të natës së datës 4 korrik, më thërret në çadrën e shtabit, që ishte montuar në terren, nënkolonel Petrit Dume, që po këshillohej me Riza Kodhelin (i cili, dhe pse në pension, ishte paraqitur me uniformën e kolonelit) dhe më thotë: «Nesër fillojmë mësymjen, prandaj dua përgartitjen e artilerisë.» Më tregoi ojektivat që duheshin goditur, duke më thënë se predhat tona nuk duhej ta kalonin kufirin. «Karrakollin tonë e kanë marrë grekët, ndaj duhet goditur, qoftë dhe duke e shkatërruar», - vazhdoi nënkolonel Dume. Por unë i shpjegova se sipas ligjeve të artilerisë një gje e tillë nuk mund të ndodhte, pasi një gabin me minus do të godiste forcat tona, që ishin shumë afër, ndërsa duhej llogaritur kostoja plus, që do të thoshte predha në territorin grek. Tri orë më vonë, pikërisht më 05:00 të mëngjesit, dhashë urdhër për qitje me artileri. Goditja e karakollit dhe e trupave greke, ngriti moralin e ushtarëve tanë, që filluan të thërritnin: «Rroftë artileria!» Dashur pa dashur, predhat tona ranë në thellësi të kufirit grek, edhe pse kishim urdhër që një gjë e tillë të mos ndodhte, pasi ne duhej të ruanim vetëm integritetin tonë territorial. Luftimet vazhduan për 10 ditë rresht, derisa erdhi armëpushimi. Kolonel Xhafer Raça rrëfen se shumë nga ushtarët grekë ranë rob në duar të shqiptarëve. Madje, një pjesë e tyre u dorëzuan vetë. Së bashku me komisarin e grupit, i cili ishte nga Saranda dhe dinte greqisht, morëm në pyetje një student grek nga Athina. E pyetëm se me çfarë motivi ishte nisur në luftë. Por ai na u përgjigj se nuk kishte asnjë motiv përveç faktit se, nëse nuk pranonte të rekrutohej, familja e tij do të përfundonte në ishujt e vdekjes, ndërsa gjatë sulmit ai tregoi se nga pas kishin njerëz që u drejtonin pistoletat dhe i detyronin të hidheshin përpara.E dimë që është një luftë e padrejtë, - u shpreh studenti, - por për kundërshtimin më të vogël kërcënohemi me pushkatim nga oficerët tanë.

----------


## BARAT

*Masakra e Zervës terrorizon Çamërinë Masakra e Zervës terrorizon Çamërinë
Kërkesa e Çamëriasë për zbatimin e Kushtetutës greke dhe dëmshpërblimin për të gjitha dëmet*

Historikisht, Epiri është njohur si një trevë thjesht shqiptare, ose më saktë si Shqipëria e Jugut. Këtë pozicion ka pasur kjo trevë edhe gjatë periudhës së Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Si edhe Çamërisë, Epirit e keqja i erdhi fill pas krijimit të shtetit të pavarur grek (1821-1831). Çamëria në vitin 1944-1945 pësoi gjenocid tipik millosheviçian, Epiri pësoi një gjenocid më të moderuar. Për të mbështetur këtë do të mjaftonte të përmendnim përzënien e 35 mijë shqiptarëve epirotë (1923-1926) prej rrethinave të Kosturit dhe të Follorinës. Kjo popullsi edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdon të jetojë në Turqi dhe në Shqipëri. Natyrisht, Çamëria është një ndër trevat më luftarake të Shqipërisë së Jugut. Në aspektin gjeografik bën pjesë në bregdetin jugperëndimor të Epirit të famshëm. Siç është e njohur nga tregimet e dijetarëve të vjetër helenë (Heredoti, Tuqiditi, Straboni etj.), Epiri ishte një trevë që, sipas tyre, banohej nga fiset barbare të Thesprotëve (çamëve të sotëm), Kaonëve (lebërit, himariotët, gjirokastritët) si dhe Mollosëve, të cilët banonin në zonën e Përmetit, Kolonjës, pas Malit të Gramozit, Konicës, Janinës deri në qytetin skajor të Artës së sotme. Gjithashtu, në Epir jetonin edhe disa fise të tjera më të vogla dhe të parëndësishme. Siç mësohet prej tyre, pastaj edhe prej dijetarëve të tjerë romakë, bizantinë, venedikas, osmanë etj., këto fise nuk kanë pasur si gjuhë të tyre greqishten e vjetër, por një gjuhë tjetër, e cila nuk kuptohej prej helenëve. Kjo gjuhë nuk është gjë tjetër veçse gjuha iliro-epirote, ose më saktë shqipja e sotme. Për të vërtetuar këtë, tipike është thesprotishtja e vjetër (çamërishtja), që edhe sot e kësaj dite flitet jo vetëm nga çamët myslimanë, që u përzunë me gjenocid nga famëkeqi Napolon Zerva, i cili mbështetej dhe financohej prej Athinës, por edhe prej çamëve të krishterë (ortodoksë), që sot mbizotërojnë në mbi 70 për qind mbarë Çamërinë. Megjithatë, jo vetëm trojet dhe shtëpitë, por dhe varret e të parëve janë ajo çka kërkon prej 60 vitesh popullsia çame. Janë shtetas grekë dhe si të tillë kërkojnë atë çfarë garanton Kushtetuta e këtij vendi demokratik: të drejtat e tyre baras me pjesën tjetër të popullsisë. Por është pikërisht një hendek i ngritur nga vetë qeveritë greke ai që ka privuar dhe vazhdon të privojë popullsinë shqiptare të çamëve. Ndërsa zëri i së drejtës së tyre tashmë është përballur në dyert e Evropës. Pas vite përpjekjesh të pashpresa populli çam vazhdon të insistojë për të fituar të drejtat e tij përtej kufijve shqiptarë; aty ku mbrohen të drejtat e njeriut, në Gjykatën e Strasburgut. Pikërisht këtu është dorëzuar një dosje, brenda së cilës ka fakte e dokumente autentike, të cilat hedhin dritë për të shkuarën e zezë të Çamërisë dhe për realitetin po aq mohues të çamëve të sotëm. Kërkesat e çamëve ndaj institucionit të njohur të së drejtës në Kontinentin Evropian (Gjykatës së Strasburgut) janë të qarta dhe në përputhje me të drejtat e garantuara nga konventat ndërkombëtare. Çamët nuk kërkojnë ndryshim kufijsh, por rikthim në trojet e të parëve, marrjen e shtetësisë greke, dëmshpërblim për të gjitha dëmet që shteti grek u ka shkaktuar atyre, e që arrin shifrën e 2 miliardë e 800 milionë dollarëve. Për përpilimin e kësaj dosjeje është gërmuar në Arkivat e Shtetit Shqiptar (dokumente origjinale për çamët ka edhe Arkivi Grek i Gumenicës dhe Arkivi Turk). Është siguruar dokumentacioni për 25 mijë familje çame. Tashmë nuk përbën sekret se çfarë përmban dosja “Çame”. Ajo është e kompletuar me të gjitha dokumentet (origjinale) e pronësisë së çamëve, me deklarata personale për ata që kanë humbur dokumentet. Në dispozicion të dosjes “Çame” janë vënë dhe pasaporta të vjetra që ata nuk i kanë dorëzuar deri dhe fatura para vitit 1945. Çamët për plotësimin e kësaj dosjeje kanë hapur dhe sëndukët e vjetër, ku kanë nxjerrë letërkëmbimet me të surgjynosurit e tyre në burgjet e ishujve të Egjeut. Përkrah këtyre dokumenteve, çamët kanë renditur kërkesat e tyre. Brenda logjikës së kohës dhe ngjarjeve çamët kërkojnë rikthim në shtëpitë e tyre në Çamëri. Fitimin e nënshtetësisë greke, si dhe dëmshpërblim për të gjitha dëmet që u ka shkaktuar shteti grek, përfshi dhe atë njerëzor. 4900 çamë janë vrarë, therur e djegur barbarisht nga mercenarët grekë të kryesuar nga gjenerali Napolon Zerva. Koka të prera, shtëpi të shkrumbuara, fëmijë të masakruar, vajza të përdhunuara, qindra të vdekur urie përrenjve e skërkave gjatë rrugës së kthimit për në Shqipëri... Këtë pamje ofroi historia e messhekullit të shkuar.

----------


## Kandili 1

Barat,
shume mire bere qe i solle keto materiale.Te falenderohem sidomos per ato qe shtjellojne ngjarjet rreth drames Came  dhe ngjarjet e vitit 1949!
Per cenimin e kufirit shqiptar nga greket ne ato vite,kisha degjuar por shume pak.
Per ngjarjet tjera te viteve te fundit kam lexuar,por ndonje detaj e paskam harruar.

Nese ndonjerin e pengon sjellja  ketu e ketyre  fakteve te hidhura  te historise se popullit tone me fqiun grek,ai  le ta di: nje njeri qe nuk e di historine e mardhenjeve te shtetit te vet me fqinjet dhe nuk e di se si ia duan fqinjet  popullit te tij, nuk mund te jet tjeter veqse i verber.
Ne popullin tone ka ende si keta te fundit .

Edhe nje here, faleminderit Barat!

----------


## Darius

Kjo teme shume mire mund te konsultohet sebashku me nje tjeter teme qe do e gjeni ketu: *Marrdheniet Greko-Shqiptare*

Temat plotesojne njera tjetren dhe informacioni eshte i bollshem. Barat te falenderoj edhe njehere per temen e hapur dhe materialin qe ke sjelle.

----------


## D@mian

> Historia perseritet.....mos harroni
> 
> *Hrushovi e Venizelos flasin për Vorio-Epirin, në dëm të Shqipërisë*
> 
> 
>  Qëndrimi arrogant i specialistëve sovjetikë, ndërhyrja e tyre në punët tona të brendshme, ndihmat e pakta që na jepeshin, pastaj bisedimet e Hrushovit me Titon, llogaritjet e tij me grekët… Hrushovi bisedonte me Venizelosin për çështje të Shqipërisë, për të ashtuquajturin Vorio-Epir, pa pyetur fare.



Ore, Venizelosi, kryeminister i Greqise gjate Lufterave ballkanike dhe gjate mesluftes, ka vdekur ne vitin 1936, ndersa Hrushovi mori frenat e BS ne vitin 1953, pas vdekjes se Stalinit. Si bisedonin keta per Vorio-Epirin, me medium?

----------


## BARAT

> Ore, Venizelosi, kryeminister i Greqise gjate Lufterave ballkanike dhe gjate mesluftes, ka vdekur ne vitin 1936, ndersa Hrushovi mori frenat e BS ne vitin 1953, pas vdekjes se Stalinit. Si dreqin bisedonin keta per Vorio-Epirin, me medium?


Nuk behet fjale per kryeministrin grek Eleftherios Venizelos....sa Venizelo e Karamanlinj ka Greqia or mik....nuk mbarojne. Jane varg njeri me patriot se tjetri.
Mos ki merak Damian se jane materiale te botuar edhe me pare nuk jane perkthime. Megjithate per ta bere te beueshem materialin po te jap nje pjesez ne anglisht dhe nje link ku mund te lexosh nje raport ne lidhje me Venizelon e gjalle jo babane e tij udherrefyes shpirteror Eleftherios Venizelos.

The commentator attributed this course of events to the
capitulationist policy of the Khrushchev group for closer relations with
American "imperialism," and traced the line back to Adenauer's 1958
visit to Moscow. The broadcast also noted that "the hopes of the
West German revanchists were after all not entirely unfounded for
they have a host of precedents which show the true face of Khrushchev."
It then named the Hungarian revolution, *Khrushchev's promises to
Venizelos (in an interview given the Greek left-wing political leader
in Moscow) "on the so-called autonomy of Southern Albania,*" the
withdrawal of rockets from Cuba, the moral and material support of Indian
"aggression" against China, and the latest events in Laos and the
Tonkin Gulf.

U qartesove tani shoku?

link:

MUNICH, 14 September 1964 (Communist Area Analysis Department:
Albania-lz)

http://www.kampanyarchivum.hu/files/...3/2-2-110.html
http://www.kampanyarchivum.hu/files/300/8/3/2-2-110.pdf

----------


## D@mian

> U qartesove tani shoku?


Jo shoku, i ngaterruar ngela prape! E mendova se mund te behej fjale per te birin, Sofokliun, por ky Sofoja ka qene Minister i Jashtem dhe Kryeminister ne periudhen 1951-1954, dhe me vone Minister i Jashtem per 3 muaj nga Nentori i 1963-Shkurt 1964, cka nuk perkojne me periudhen e acarimit te marredhenieve Shqipei-Greqi.

Nejse, mbase jam edhe gabim, varja...

----------

